# ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres



## Explosiv (25. Dezember 2009)

*ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

*ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorwort: Die Kollegen von Fudzilla haben eine Zusammenfassung des Jahres 2009 in Bezug auf den Grafikkarten-Markt veröffentlicht. Zu diesem Anlass habe ich den Artikel in Teilen übersetzt und mit eigenen Worten beschrieben. 


Das Jahr 2009 war sehr ungewöhnlich, wenn es um neue Produkte ging. Alle warteten gespannt auf die neuen DirectX-11-Grafikkarten. Der größte Teil neuer Produkte wurde aber erst in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahres ausgegeben. 

Im Frühjahr 2009 startete nVIDIA mit der Geforce GTX 295 etwas, was den High-End-Grafik-Markt den ganzen Weg bis zum November 2009 beherrscht hatte. nVIDIAs GTX 285 und GTX 260, waren beide in 55nm gefertigt und in der Regel die beste Wahl für den bewussten Gamer. 
In der Zwischenzeit hatte AMD die Radeon HD 4870 und HD 4850-Karten in ihrem Petto und wir sollten aber auch eine bestimmte Grafikkarte nicht vergessen, die Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte Radeon HD4870 X2. Alle Grafikkarten von AMD waren nur geringfügig langsamer als das was nVIDIA angeboten hatte. Der erste Teil des Jahres ging aber klar an den Hersteller nVIDIA. 

Dann hatte nVIDIA begonnen, die Dinge durcheinander zu bringen. Die sogenannten Rebranding-Skandale begannen, als sie beschlossen, die G92 Geforce 9800 GTX + zu einer Geforce GTS 250 umzulabeln. In dieser Sicht war nVIDIA im Verkauf der klare Sieger, aber sie haben auch einfach nur den Markt getäuscht und die Unwissenden kauften die "vermeintlich" besseren Grafikkarten. 

Im Entry-Level hatte weder ATI oder nVIDIA große Lösungen anzubieten. Die Chips waren im großen und ganzen zwar in Ordnung, aber die meisten von ihnen sind nicht einmal der Rede wert. Sie waren gut genug für eine grundlegende Gaming-und HD-Wiedergabe, aber das war's dann schon auch gewesen. 

Vor dem Sommer wagte ATI einen großen Schritt, als der Hersteller die erste 40-nm-Karte startete, die Radeon HD 4770. Die Radeon HD 4770 dürfte jedem als einer der großen Misserfolge bekannt sein, denn die Welt sah von der Grafikkarte nur eine Hand voll. 

Am  Ende des Sommers drehte sich das Blatt zu Gunsten von ATi. Auf der Computex hatte AMD seine erste DirectX 11-Hardware mit dem Codenamen _Evergreen _ unter Beweis gestellt. Es funktionierte, und es konnten auch schon einige DirectX-11-Demos  gezeigt werden. 
Im Zeitraum von August war AMD so freundlich, uns die ersten Grafikkarten zu zeigen und in der letzten Woche im September, folgten auch schon die ersten Benchmarks. Am letzten Tag des 3. Quartals 2009 hatte AMD beschlossen, die Radeon HD 5870, 5850 und 5770 Karten offiziell zu releasen. 

AMDs Chefs hatten auch beschlossen, den üblichen Codenamen RV870 fallen zu lassen und verwendeten fort an den Codenamen _Cypress_ für die Top-Single-Karte Radeon HD5870 und die Radeon HD5850._Juniper_ lautete der Codename für die Radeon HD57xx und _Hemlock_ die Redeon HD5970, welche eine Dual-GPU-Karte ist und ein bisschen später erschien. AMD war der erste mit DirectX-11 und heute, den 25. Dezember 2009, ist es immer noch das einzige Unternehmen, welches DirectX-11-Karten auf dem Markt hat. 

Folgend reagierte Nvidia mit der Ankündigung von Informationen über ihre bevorstehende Technologie verpackt in der Fermi-Architektur. Fermi war eindeutig die größte Enttäuschung des Jahres 2009. Die Architektur sieht gut aus auf dem Papier, auch die 512 Shader-Chip sehen vielversprechend aus und können potenziell schneller sein, als die Lösungen von ATI, aber nur, wenn nVIDIA in der Lage gewesen wäre, sie zeitgleich einzuführen. Viele glaubten bzw. erhofften sich als Erscheinungstermin des Fermi, den Monat November, dann Dezember und nun schon Anfang des ersten Quartals 2010. 
Jetzt ist es allerdings ganz offensichtlich, dass diese Karten nicht vor Ende des 1. Quartals 2010 kommen werden. So wie die Dinge aussehen, würde es viele überraschen, den Fermi noch vor dem 2. Quartal 2010 zu sehen, so Fudzilla. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt könnte AMD bereits ein Refresh ihrer ATI-Karten, in Form einer aktualisierten Evergreen-Reihe vorstellen. Auch wird gemunkelt, das nächstes Jahr bereits eine Radeon HD5890 das Licht der Welt erblickt, zeitgleich zum Fermi. Fudzilla geht davon aus, der Fermi könnte durchaus ATis Grafikkarten schlagen, wenn denn Fermi jemals erscheinen würde. 

TSMC war auch nicht von Glück gesegnet, hatten sie doch starke Probleme ausreichend 40nm-Chips herzustellen, was viele End-Kunden verärgerte. Noch heute haben sie einige gravierende Mängel bei ihrer 40nm-Fertigung und einige  Quellen lassen vermuten, dass die Ausbeute nur bei 50 Prozent liegt, was auf jeden Fall unter einer akzeptablen Menge liegt. Das Schlimmste ist, dass beide Hersteller, sei es Nvidia oder ATI bei ihren High-End-Chips von erheblichen Engpässen weltweit geplagt waren, was sich in den vergangenen Wochen zu einem puren Alptraum entwickelte. 

So ist heute in den letzten Tagen des Jahres 2009, ATI-Graphics der klare Gewinner. So verkaufte AMD all seine Grafikkarten der 5x00-Serie, fast eine Million Einheiten seit der Auflegung, sowie die Reste der 4x00-Serie. ATI ist momentan eindeutig der dominierende Grafikkarten-Hersteller.
Es dauerte ATI ganze 6 Jahre, um wieder diese Position zu erreichen, denn sie waren das letzte mal mit dem R300 so erfolgreich wie jetzt mit dem RV870-Cypress Chip. 

nVIDIA hat dieses Jahr eine Menge Dinge zu bereuen, und Fudzilla ist sich sicher, dass bei nVIDIA niemand glücklich sein wird, da sich der Wettbewerb zu Gunsten von AMD spaltet. Das Gute für nVIDIA ist, dass ATI nicht genug DirectX 11-Chips verkaufen kann, aufgrund der Probleme bei TSMC. Aber wir sollten uns nicht täuschen, es wird Nvidia für eine große Zeit verletzen, auch weil sie keine richtige Antwort auf Evergreen von ATI zu bieten haben. 

Das nächste Jahr 2010 wird mit Sicherheit genau so Spannend.




Sry, so viel wollte ich gar nicht schreiben 

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## kenji_91 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

nichts neues, wenn man das ankündigungsdatum und die verschiebungen kennt.
und dennoch hat man nur eigenwilliges von nvidia gehört, dass ihre besagte technologie atemberaubend sei, obwohl benchmarks von prototypen nicht so prickelnd waren.


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Leider hatte TSMC Probleme, sonst hätte ATI keine Lieferengpässe, die Preise wären humaner und hätten bestimmt doppelt soviele verkauft.


----------



## zcei (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Jop kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Hätte das mit TSMC auch geklappt, wäre AMD/ATi der hardcore gewinner.

Aber so auch nicht schlecht. 6 Jahre lang besiegt  Wusst ich garnicht

NEtt übersetzt  oder selbergeschrieben. Wie auch immer, gut gemacht


----------



## Ahab (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Schöne Sache. Der Vollständigkeit halber könntest du aber dennoch die Quelle angeben...

Wie auch immer. Nvidia hats verbockt und wird definitiv groooße Mühe haben, sich wieder am Markt zu etablieren. Wenn Fermi zu allem Überfluss auch noch langsamer als Evergreen sein sollte, wird Nvidia einen Alptraum leben müssen, den ATI zuletzt mit dem R600 erlebte. Wer weiß, vielleicht könnte das ja ganz heilsam sein, nach so vielen Jahren als Nummer 1.  Zuletzt hat sich das Unternehmen ja recht großspurig gegeben.


----------



## Explosiv (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Ahab schrieb:


> Schöne Sache. Der Vollständigkeit halber könntest du aber dennoch die Quelle angeben...



*Hust* die Quelle steht doch da, mich selbst kann ich aber leider nicht verlinken, falls Du das meinst .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## zcei (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ich denke, dass er meint, dass du die HAuptidee (oder deine "Eingebung") von Fudzilla hast, aber das wird j auch am Anfang gesagt


----------



## tripod (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

< nvidia fan-boy

ich bin sehr gespannt, was fermi bringen wird... und ob nvidia irgendwann wieder "vorne" sein wird...


----------



## Liza (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Ahab schrieb:


> Schöne Sache. Der Vollständigkeit halber könntest du aber dennoch die Quelle angeben...
> 
> Wie auch immer. Nvidia hats verbockt und wird definitiv groooße Mühe haben, sich wieder am Markt zu etablieren. Wenn Fermi zu allem Überfluss auch noch langsamer als Evergreen sein sollte, wird Nvidia einen Alptraum leben müssen, den ATI zuletzt mit dem R600 erlebte. Wer weiß, vielleicht könnte das ja ganz heilsam sein, nach so vielen Jahren als Nummer 1.  Zuletzt hat sich das Unternehmen ja recht großspurig gegeben.



So schwer wird es Nvidia nicht haben, da es einfach genug User gibt die warten bis neue Modele raus kommen! Genau so wie es jetzt schon genug bekloppte gibt, die unbedingt dx11 haben mussten mit ATi.
Nvidia ist einfach zu stark positioniert, zumal ATi einfach noch zu viele Kinderkrankheiten bei vielen games hat, NFS Shift, bei Dirt2..... immer hängt die Performance durch schlechte Treiber, daher hat Ati zwar den ersten Platz gemacht in wer bringt zu erst die DX11 Hardware raus, aber im Endeffekt wird Nvidia da garantiert wieder als Sieger hervorgehen.


----------



## Spawn1702 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



weltrekord schrieb:


> So schwer wird es Nvidia nicht haben, da es einfach genug User gibt die warten bis neue Modele raus kommen! Genau so wie es jetzt schon genug bekloppte gibt, die unbedingt dx11 haben mussten mit ATi.
> Nvidia ist einfach zu stark positioniert, zumal ATi einfach noch zu viele Kinderkrankheiten bei vielen games hat, NFS Shift, bei Dirt2..... immer hängt die Performance durch schlechte Treiber, daher hat Ati zwar den ersten Platz gemacht in wer bringt zu erst die DX11 Hardware raus, aber im Endeffekt wird Nvidia da garantiert wieder als Sieger hervorgehen.



Nope...schlichweg..Nope...ein halbes Jahr zu warten im Grafikkartenbereich grenzt wirklich an Fanatismus egal welche Seite...

Nvidia sind diejenigen die aufziehen müssen...sie sind es, die einen chip auf den Markt bringen müssen der ganz klar ATI schlagen muss...

Und das wird nicht vorm q2 2010 passieren, denn alles was von NV bisher kommt ist heiße Luft und Newsbashing hier und da...

DX11 ist endlich ein neuer deutlicher Schritt, der die Konsolen ins Hintertreffen bringt und somit das ganze Spielgeschäft nach vorne bringt, und wenn NV Fermi released (was auch immer das bedeuten mag) kann ATI nachziehen...NV hat (und das ist selbst für NV Fanboys unbestreitbar) extreme Marktanteile verloren, gerade im high-end-bereich und im midrange...und alles was man sieht sind gefakte Benches, Dummies und Lächerliche Bilder.

Ich hoffe und bete...das Nvidia in den nächsten Monaten den Anschluss, wenn nicht sogar die Führung findet...denn für den Konsumenten...wie uns...kann das nur vorteilhaft sein...

Bis dahin...sollten auch die grünen Fahnenschwenker eine Niederlage mal fairerweise eingestehen
Die Krone wandert sehr schnell, und das wissen wir 

P.S. Mögen die Spiele beginnen!


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Nvidia hat das Problem das mit jeder Verzoegerung das Risiko steigt das der Fermi beim erscheinen schon alt ist.


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

gute zusammenfassung, hut ab!

dennoch, "ati=gewinner 09"-hin oder her, es wird doch noch ne weile dauern, bis die dx11 grafikkarten in voller blüte stehen und ihr tatsächliches potenzial zur schau bringen!
wahrscheinlich tauchen bis dahin schon die ersten gerüchte zu den neuen dx12-ern auf...abwarten und tee trinken!


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Mod HD4890 (AC TT, Biosmod, 945/1000). Schlimm genug für NVidia - hatte privat NV seit TNT2.

Und mit eigener Meinung gesagt - GPUComputing ist für Games ein Schuss in den Ofen, und wenn bei Fermi die "Brute Force" für 8x AA in 1900er Auflösung nicht reicht, ist das Ding für die Katz'. Soviel ich weiss, eine 5870 bügelt sowas problemlos.

Kaufen werde ich sowieso frühestens Ende 2010 wieder - dann aber bitte einen 32nm Chip. Von wem ist mir egal - Hauptsache schnell und nicht mehr als 150 Watt.


----------



## tm0975 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Low schrieb:


> Leider hatte TSMC Probleme, sonst hätte ATI keine Lieferengpässe, die Preise wären humaner und hätten bestimmt doppelt soviele verkauft.



exakt meine meinung. dahe glaube ich allerdings auch, dass es vor q2 2010 nix zu sehen gibt von nvidia. erstmal herstellen, dann die entgültige spezifikation abwarten und dann schauen wir mal, ob das ganze ordentlich kühlbar ist. an übertanktung denke ich da erstmal noch gar nicht. 225+ Watt für eine single-karte sind schon sehr viel. im nächsten halben jahr wird ati die nummer 1 sein, was danach kommt, hängt auch von nvidia ab. sollten die neuen nvidia karten zu preisen über 300 € kommen, wird es ganz schwer für sie. ich danke, der fokus wird auf tesla wechseln, wo man die karten zum 10-fachen preis verkaufen kann. dem anwendungsbereich werden sie wohl zweifelsohne gerechter als zu spielen.



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Kaufen werde ich sowieso frühestens Ende 2010 wieder - dann aber bitte einen 32nm Chip. Von wem ist mir egal - Hauptsache schnell und nicht mehr als 150 Watt.


Dann wohl eher in *2011*. und ob es dann 32nm oder doch gleich 28 nm werden, müssen wir abwarten.


----------



## Berky (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

ich finde den titel unpassend. enttäuschung ja, weil fermi noch nicht erschienen ist, aber fermi selbst ist keine entäuschung, da sie ja nicht erschienen ist. lol

Ich denke nvidia wartet auf den grossen coup crysis 2: release märz, dann werden die karten wie warme semmel von der theke gehen. kein hersteller ist dumm und bringt dann ein produkt auf den markt, der weniger leistung hat als die konkurenz. nvidia hat noch genug zeit die takte noch ein bisschen höher zu schrauben...also aufpassen ja...


----------



## Aerron (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



riedochs schrieb:


> Nvidia hat das Problem das mit jeder Verzoegerung das Risiko steigt das der Fermi beim erscheinen schon alt ist.


 

Wiso alt? also veraltet ist erstmal der G200(aufgeborter G92) Femi kommt 

nun mal etwas später !

Na gut der Wird dann wohl nicht mehr drei mal so schnell sein wie eine Ati ,aber es reicht ja auch wenn er doppelt so schnell ist 

Mit dem Rebranding !!!!!!!!!!!Ok schon nicht nett wer sich nicht aus kennt hat halt ne 9800GTX+ gekauft ! 

Nur für mich ist die 9800GTX nie eine GTX gewesen die Ersten hatten nur einen Ram von 512 was in den meisten Spielen in hoher Auflösung nicht von Vorteil ist und auch die Speicheranbindung ist geringer als bei der 88 GTX 

Man hätte diese Karte von anfang an als GTS raus bringen sollen !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Aerron schrieb:


> Na gut der Wird dann wohl nicht mehr drei mal so schnell sein wie eine Ati ,aber es reicht ja auch wenn er doppelt so schnell ist



Sprach der Fanb0y (hoffentlich schoen brav den Nvidia Sticker aufs Case geklebt)

BTT: Momentan kann niemand sagen ob dder Fermi schneller, gleich schnell, langsamer oder eine Totgeburt wird. Nvidia kenn die Leistungsfaehigkeit der aktuellen ATI Karten und wird schon da was vergleichbares bringen wollen. Aber auch ATI schlaeft nicht. Waere doch sehr verwunderlich wenn man nicht schon was vorbereiten wuerde um hier kein boeses Erwachen zu erleben.

Glueck fuer Nvidia duerfte die aktuelle Liefersituation bei ATI sein.


----------



## gowengel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Aerron schrieb:


> Wiso alt? also veraltet ist erstmal der G200(aufgeborter G92) Femi kommt



Erst informieren dann schreibn^^, der g200 ist keinesfalls n aufgeborter g92, eher ein aufgebohrter g80 . Der g92 ist dagegen n leicht veränderter/abgespeckter g80 in 60nm.

Die ATI karten hauen mich jetzt auch noch nicht so wirklich vom hocker, und wenn man mal im Luxx guckt wieviele da schon mit iwelchen komischen Pixelfehlern und sonstiges ankommen...

Und noch was, ich weis ja nicht warum hier alle gegen NVidia sind, dabei ist für die schlechte Lieferkeit bei ATI, und die Verzögerung durch A3 bei NVidia jmd ganz anderem in die Schuhe zu schieben, TSMC. 

Ich find den Titel jetzt nicht unbedingt angebracht, aber natürlich wird alles negative immer verwendet


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gowengel schrieb:


> Und noch was, ich weis ja nicht warum hier alle gegen NVidia sind, dabei ist für die schlechte Lieferkeit bei ATI, und die Verzögerung durch A3 bei NVidia jmd ganz anderem in die Schuhe zu schieben, TSMC.
> 
> Ich find den Titel jetzt nicht unbedingt angebracht, aber natürlich wird alles negative immer verwendet


 
Wer entwickelt den Fermi? TSMC oder nVidia? Ist dieser schon erschienen oder gibt es klare Specs? nein, also kann man sich schon über nVidia aufregen.


----------



## No @iminG (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Soweit ich weiß Gibt es auf der ganzen welt nur zwei REINhäuser das heist nur 5 partikel pro raum meter mehr nicht und beide da oben in china oder wo auch immer und eins davon ist zerstört durch ein erdbbeben und deswegen können auch nur geringfügig chips hergestellt werden das ist auch das einzige womit mich die möchte gern händler hier in der ecke beeindruckt haben. Also es muß erst mal wieder ein zweites neues REINhaus her was aber nicht so billig ist was verständlich ist.

also abwarten und tee trinken etc es kommt alles von alleine unv warum hat ati gewonnen dummer vergleich hätte nvidida eine karte rausgebracht und die gegen ati geloost dann könnte ich das ja verstehen diese überschrift, aber so past das eine nicht zum anderen ATI liegt nur immoment vorne mehr nicht aber das ist immer so warum jedes mal ein riesen hehl draus machen sollte ihr doch alle besser wissen.

und nächstes jahr geht es weiter und dann kommen die neuen karten und ati ist wieder nur zweiter.

weiß auch nicht was das soll es gibt schließlich nur zwei plätz bei jedem anderen wettkampf wäre man froh wenn man auf dem zweiten platz landet.


----------



## Explosiv (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ööhm, ich weiß gar nicht warum hier einige über die Überschrift meckern ? Die habe ich von Fudzilla übernommen und die Überschrift ist voll und ganz zutreffend ! 
Denn diese bezieht sich auf das Jahr 2009, und da hat Ati zum Ende des Jahres einfach dominiert, wer das schlecht redet, kann es sich einfach nicht eingestehen oder ist unverständlicher Weise total vernarrt in eine Firma. 

Zwei Sprinter starten von der selben Ziellinie, der eine trifft früher in das Ziel ein. Na wer ist denn der Gewinner ? Richtig, in diesem Falle ATi bzw. AMD. Ich glaube nicht das man dann noch sagen kann, der eine hat erst gewonnen, wenn der andere auch im Ziel eintrifft, das ist einfach unlogisch  ! 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## gowengel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wer entwickelt den Fermi? TSMC oder nVidia? Ist dieser schon erschienen oder gibt es klare Specs? nein, also kann man sich schon über nVidia aufregen.



Und warum ist er nicht erschienen? Ja, weil TSMC die Yields für den Fermi aka GF100 nicht hoch genug halten kann. Also wird an A3 rumentwickelt... 

So warum glaubst du gibt es keinen klaren Specs? Oder mal anderst herum, waren klare Specs vor dem Release der HD5xxx verfügbar? Nicht das ich wüsste...


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Warum sollte Fermi (ich weigere mich, einen Geforce Namen zu benutzen, so lange das Teil nicht am Markt ist) - jedenfalls warum sollte es ein Schuss in den Ofen werden ?

Es wird halt wie immer - ein paar FPS mehr für ein paar Euro mehr. Der Hype wird verpuffen wie ein Sommermärchen im Winter, und das wars dann.


----------



## Raeven (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ja auch ich habe das Lager gewechselt und habe jetzt eine ATI Karte. Die "alte 9800 GTX " verkauft . Nun war ich nicht bereit die überhöhten Preise für die neue Generation zubezahlen. Schade nur für NVidia. Aber der Gewinner ist nun mal ATI dieses Jahr. Verfügbarkeit hin oder her. 
Bleibt ja noch das Jahr 2010 für nVidia um mit einem Paukenschlag sich die Grafikkartenkrone zurück zuholen. Vielleicht mich auch.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Nun lassen wir die Fanboy-Kommentare mal bei seite und kehren zur Neutralität zurück: Ich finde, der Artikel ist etwas Nvidia-unfreundlich. Der Fermi kann doch gar nicht die Enttäuschung des Jahres sein, da er ja nicht mal auf dem Markt ist, geschweige denn dass es verlässliche Benchmarks von Ihm gibt. Die einzige Enttäuschung ist vielleicht der verschobene Release der Karte. Man muss Nvidia und Ati loben: Nvidia dafür, dass sie sehr schnelle Karten anboten und Ati dafür, dass deren Karten schnell und günstig zugleich sind. Mein eindeutiger Verlierer ist TSMC, die es nicht geschafft haben, den 40nm Prozess so in den Griff zu bekommen, dass sich damit in verlässlicher Menge und Ausbeute Grafikchips produzieren ließen. Denn Nvidia und Ati litten gleichermaßen unter dem Engpass, den TSMC zu verantworten hat. Ich kann dieses ganze Theater nicht ganz verstehen, schließlich gibt es seit längerer Zeit CPUs in 45nm, welche auch sehr komplex sind. Und jetzt, da Intel schon auf 32nm umstellt, wird das ganze noch weniger verständlich. Ich meine es sind 40nm, das müsste man doch in den Griff bekommen können, wenn man auch 45nm Chips fertigen kann. 
Jedenfalls ein solches Jahresfazit wie Fudzilla zu ziehen ist etwas einseitig und lächerlich. 

Ich wünsche mir, dass ATI größer und beständiger wird, damit man besser mit Nvidia mithalten kann und dadurch die Preise beider Hersteller sinken. Ich muss auch sagen, dass Ich enttäuscht von Intel und dem Larrabee bin, denn es hätte mehr Konkurenz bedeutet. Vielleicht hören wir ja bald wieder von Power VR, deren Grafikchip für die PS4 im Gespräch ist. Konkurenz ist schließlich immer willkommen, da es auch mehr Auswahl bedeutet. Nvidia sollte weniger Einfluss auf die Spieleentwickler haben, da Nvidia selbst schlau genug ist, gute Chips zu entwickeln und es eigentlich nicht nötig hätte, Spiele so programmieren zu lassen, dass Nvidia-Karten bevorzugt werden. Schließlich hat Nvidia mehr finanzielle Macht als ATI oder AMD und somit wäre das meiner Ansicht nach ein Wettbewerbsnachteil, wenn man sich bei Spieleherstellern einkauft. 
Ich denke, Nvidias Fermi wird entweder so gut sein, wie die GeForce 8-Reihe damals, oder er wird ein kompletter Misserfolg so wie die GeForce FX. Was aufhören muss, ist das Rebranding, das mich dieses Jahr sehr genervt hat.


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Schöne zusammenfassung. Ich sehe das genau so. Nvidia hatte war total weit vorn und jetzt ist immer noch nicht viel davon zusehen. Hoffe mal das es sich bald ändert.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Gunny Hartman's Post ist wenig hinzuzufügen

Und ja, der Titel hätte besser gelautet "ATi gewinnt - N_VIDIA enttäuscht am Ende des Jahres"
Aber das ist ja bloss Kosmetik....

Das Rebranding war definitiv bemühend - obwohl ja teilweise kleine (absichtlich klein geschrieben) Vorteile dabei waren

So habe ich mir noch 2 250GTS zugelegt welche nun bei gleicher Leistung (zur 9800GTX+) etwas kleiner, leiser und stromsparender sind; ausserdem sind sie günstiger als es die Vorgänger waren
Im SLI übertreffen sie eine 285GTX welche ebenfalls merklich teurer ist - und kaum mehr zu kriegen
Für das gleiche Geld einer 250GTS bekomme ich auch eine gleichstarke 4850er von ATI - die aber (für mich wichtig) momentan merklich weniger gut im Folding ist

Back to topic
Seien wir doch ehrlich - es gibt, Hickhack hin oder her, für jeden das Passende auf dem Markt - von beiden Firmen, notabene


----------



## Gunny Hartman (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



weltrekord schrieb:


> ....., aber im Endeffekt wird Nvidia da garantiert wieder als Sieger hervorgehen.



Solche Aussagen von Ahnungslosen hasse Ich. Woher willst du wissen, dass Nvidia *garantiert* wieder als Sieger hervorgehen wird? Das ist doch nur dummes Fanboygeschwätz! 
Solche Aussagen stammen von 12 Jährigen, die vielleicht einmal im Leben eine GeForce besaßen und vielleicht ein paar mal etwas über Grafikkarten gelesen haben. Außerdem, sich hier als Prophet aufzuspielen zeugt auch nicht gerade von großer Reife und Verstand.

Ich muss allgemein noch hinzufügen, dass Ich vom Grafikkartenmakrt eher enttäuscht bin. Ich vermisse ehrlich gesagt die guten alten Zeiten, als es noch mehr als zwei große Hersteller von Grafikkarten gab. 3dfx, Power VR, 3D Labs,usw. das waren vor acht, neun Jahren noch richtige Alternativen zur GeForce. Heute muss man sich mit ATI und Nvidia zufrieden geben. Ich frage mich, warum sich nicht mehr Hersteller auf den GPU-Markt trauen. Intel hats mit dem Larrabee leider vergeigt, auch wenn das Konzept interessant klang. Zwei Hersteller sind mir einfach zu wenig. Was mir auch gefehlt hat, ist eine zufriedenstellende Lösung für das Problem mit den Microrucklern bei SLI und CrossFire-Gespannen. Es gäbe mit Sicherheit Möglichkeiten, das Problem zu lösen, aber das haben die Hersteller mit den aktuellen Modellen leider, wiedereinmal verpennt. Ich hoffe dass Nvidia und Ati dieses Problem beseitigen werden. 

Zum Rebranding ist noch zu sagen, dass es zwar andere PCB-Designs sind, der Kunde aber in der Regel davon ausgeht, dass eine GT250 eine bessere Karte als eine GTX 9800 ist, obwohl der selbe Chip verwendet wird. Die Vorteile, des kompakteren PCB-Designs, die Energieersparnis und das alles sind ja schön und gut, aber man sollte die Namen der Karte so gestalten, dass selbst ahnungslose Kunden nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen und wissen, was für ein Chip unterm Kühler steckt. 
Überhaupt werden mir die Namen zu lang! GeForce 10 wäre mir lieber als GeForce GTX 285, Radeon 12 lieber als HD 5870. Wieder mal ein Anlass für die guten alten Zeiten zu schwärmen, als es noch die GeForce 2 Ultra, bzw. die Radeon 8500 oder die Voodoo 3 3500 gab.


----------



## Sundog (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Bravo Gunny Hartman . Du verdienst einen dicken, fetten Applaus. Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Ich hatte vor einem halbem Jahr den Entschluß gefasst, dass ich meinen PC aufrüsten möchte. Die Zeit seit dem verbrachte ich größtenteils vorm PC, habe Benchmarks verglichen und mich erkundigt. Ich hatte bisher immer nur Fertigcomputer mit einer Intel und NVidia Kombination, bin aber stolz auf meinen baldigen PC mit einer AMD und ATI Kombination. Mich hat dieses ganze Fanboy gequatsche auch immer wieder ins wanken gebracht: War nun NVidia oder ATI besser? Ich wusste es nicht wirklich, aber konnte mich trotzdem durch die besseren Preise bei gleicher Performance bei ATI festlegen. Mich bringen diesen ganzen Erzählungen (Ich meine solche Sachen wie z.B. NVidia kommt im Januar) zwar trotzdem des öfteren aus dem Konzept, aber ich versuchte es zu ignorieren. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich hasse diesen ganzen Fanboys, die sich auf ein Lager festlegen und anderen Leuten ihre Meinung aufzwingen wollen. Man sollte sich lieber auf Tatsachen beziehen und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal den Rand halten.


----------



## KennyKiller (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Das Thema ist absolut nicht neutral betrachtet, worden sondern eher von einem Nvidia Fanboy geschrieben worden. Ich denk nicht dass ATI nur weil sie nicht die beste Karte hatten (GTX295 vs. HD4870X2) so abgelosst hat, sie boten immer das bessere P/L...


----------



## tm0975 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Nun lassen wir die Fanboy-Kommentare mal bei seite und kehren zur Neutralität zurück: Ich finde, der Artikel ist etwas Nvidia-unfreundlich. Der Fermi kann doch gar nicht die Enttäuschung des Jahres sein, da er ja nicht mal auf dem Markt ist, geschweige denn dass es verlässliche Benchmarks von Ihm gibt. Die einzige Enttäuschung ist vielleicht der verschobene Release der Karte



Naja, Fermie war erst für Nov. 09, dann für Dez. 09 angekündigt. nun ist er auf Q1 verschoben und wenn man den vielen unterschiedlichen quellen glauben scheknen kann, wird auch in q1 kein fermi zu kaufen sein. der chip ist zu groß und am ende wohl auch ganz schön heiß, will er die erwartungen erfüllen. aus gamingsicht eine ganze menge-teilweise- nutzloser transistoren. es immer schwer, eine eierlegende wollmilchsau zu bauen, die in allem anderen besser ist als alle anderen. am ende könnte nvidia in 2010 der ganz große verlierer werden. ambitionierte gamer haben längst eine 5870, die karte ist einfach zu gut. und dem kleine menge von nvidia-fanboys, die warten und warten. um dann für viel geld halb fisch halb fleisch kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



tm0975 schrieb:


> und dem kleine menge von nvidia-fanboys, die warten und warten. um dann für viel geld halb fisch halb fleisch kaufen.



Ich glaube im Moment muss jeder warten, der eine HD 5870 zu einem humanem Preis haben will. Nicht jeder zahlt gerne freiwillig 100€ mehr als wie es die UVP von AMD vorgibt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Naja, Fermie war erst für Nov. 09, dann für Dez. 09 angekündigt. nun ist er auf Q1 verschoben und wenn man den vielen unterschiedlichen quellen glauben scheknen kann, wird auch in q1 kein fermi zu kaufen sein. der chip ist zu groß und am ende wohl auch ganz schön heiß, will er die erwartungen erfüllen. aus gamingsicht eine ganze menge-teilweise- nutzloser transistoren. es immer schwer, eine eierlegende wollmilchsau zu bauen, die in allem anderen besser ist als alle anderen. am ende könnte nvidia in 2010 der ganz große verlierer werden. ambitionierte gamer haben längst eine 5870, die karte ist einfach zu gut. und dem kleine menge von nvidia-fanboys, die warten und warten. um dann für viel geld halb fisch halb fleisch kaufen.



Du hast sicher nicht ganz unrecht mit diesem Aspekt. Klar ist man enttäuscht, weil Nvidia den Fermi verschieben musste. Daran trägt Nvidia aber nicht unbedingt die Schuld, sondern vielmehr TSMC, die keine vernünftigen Yield-Raten zu stande bringen, werder mit Atis Cypress noch mit Nvidias Fermi. Deshalb müssen wir auf den Fermi warten. Die Überschrift des gesamten Threads sollte Lauten: TSMC der Verlierer des Jahres, Nvidias Fermi der Leidtragende. Hier wird am Fermi rumgemäkelt, obwohl zu dessen Leistung nichts bekannt ist. Die Überschrift suggestiert, dass der Fermi im großen und ganzen eine Krücke ist, was aber noch keiner sagen kann. Weder Ich noch sonst Jemand weis, ob der Fermi eine Enttäuschung ist. Enttäuschung darüber, dass er noch nicht erschienen ist Ja, aber Enttäuschung über die Leistung? Nein! 

Ob man sich jetzt eine HD 5800er kauft, weil man unbedingt eine DX11 Karte möchte, oder ob man sich keine kauft, weil man ein Fanboy ist, spielt doch keine große Rolle. Die, die sich jetzt eine HD 5000er kaufen, kaufen eben das schnellste was es am Markt gibt. Nvidias Fermi wird, wie es momentan aussieht leider erst Ende des Q1 2010 erscheinen, wenn nicht noch später. Das sind wenigstens 3 Monate, was in diesem Bereich eine lange Zeit darstellt. Taktisch wäre es natürlich klüger auf das Erscheinen des Fermi zu warten. Dann hat man 3 Monate hinter sich und wird sehen welche Karte die schnellere ist. Entweder der Fermi ist schneller und Ati wird den Preis anpassen und wie dieses Jahr wieder mit dem PLV überzeugen, oder beide Karten sind gleichschnell und beide Hersteller liefern sich einen Preiskapf oder der Fermi ist langsamer und Ati wird die Preise nicht so sehr senken. Mir geht es hauptsächlich ums PLV, nicht um die Marke. Die Karte mit dem besten PLV wird eben gekauft. Vielleicht steck Ich mir vier HD 5850er auf die Platine, für 1000€ und hab damit mehr Leistung als mit zwei Fermis für 1200€. Wer weis. Das Beste wäre, wenn beide Hersteller sich einen Preiskampf liefern würden. Dann gibts für wenig Geld viel Leistung. 
Wahrscheinlich wäre es das Allerbeste, wenn man die erste Generation der DX11 Karten überspringt. Denn dann kann man sich auch sicher sein, dass die Karte in DX11 richtig schnell ist und auch ein Weilchen hält. Die jetzigen Karten werden zwar DX11 beherrschen, aber es gibt ja auch kaum Spiele. Spiele die DX11 wirklich nutzen, wird es erst in einem Jahr geben, frühestens. Dann braucht man auch eine Karte, die unter DX11 wirklich schnell ist, was kommende Generationen von AMD und Nvidia vermutlich nicht sind. Also einfach die Fermi2 bzw. HD 6000er Serie abwarten, dann gibts vll auch kein Microruckeln mehr und die Karten sind im 32nm Prozess gefertigt, hoffentlich auch bei Globalfoundries, denn TSMC vertraue Ich da nicht mehr so sehr. GlobalFoundries sollte den 40nm Prozess jetzt schon links liegen lassen und den 32nm Prozess zur Reife bringen. Je früher, desto besser. Denn 40nm sind jetzt bereits schon wieder fast veraltet und 32nm werden kommen.


----------



## Aerron (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



riedochs schrieb:


> Sprach der Fanb0y (hoffentlich schoen brav den Nvidia Sticker aufs Case geklebt)
> .


 

Ich und ein Fanboy ??? nur weil ich eine haufen An Nvidia teilen in einem Pc habe mir auf  jeglicher Unterhose Ein logo Aufgebügelt habe mir die Fan Bettwäsche bestellt habe  immer eine Sonnenbrille vor dem Pc trage weil es ja  3D Fusion auch Günstig gibt  bin ich keine Fanb0y!

Ati hat eine Gute Grafka raus Gebracht.......... Glückwunsch  seid 6 jahren das erste mal wieder! Respeckt Hammer leistung  muss man anerkennen 


Kein zusammenbruch Mehr  mit AA respeckt seid 6 Jahren das erste Mal 

Treibersuport "hotfix " keine unterstützungen" Programm exe umbennen"???

Ne ist Klar also bei HWbot muss ich bei nvidia die physx deaktiveren da Ati das nicht unterstütz OK aber bei ATI darf ich erst mal nen Hotfix installieren damit ich Future Mark als Bench nutzen kann   ?`???

Ok  Ati hat es aber echt Schwer seid 6 jahren   




Schade das man für jeden Mist nen Hotfix braucht ne  schau auf die Seite  Catalist 9.12 ganz klein unten Hotfix für RD5***    für mich das Wort des Jahres "Hotfix" wenn ich meine Arbeit so abgeben würde müst ich mir nen neuen Job suchen ! 


Also das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun  das hat was von Preis/leistung zu tun und da hat ATI in den Letzen 6 jahren zu wenig getan und wenn ich jetzt die Preis/leistung  anschaue  OHHO ATI hat ne top Karte  für so 320 euro !!!

Eine PS3  kostet 299 und eine Nintendo WII 199 und man braucht dazu keinen Hotfix !













gowengel schrieb:


> Erst informieren dann schreibn^^, der g200 ist keinesfalls n aufgeborter g92, eher ein aufgebohrter g80 . Der g92 ist dagegen n leicht veränderter/abgespeckter g80 in 60nm.


 
Wenn ich Haarspalter werden wollte wär ich Friseur  geworden !

Das sind alles weiter entwicklungen vom G80  nichts mehr und nichts neues  also alt 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Havenger (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

wäre es nicht schön wenn nv am 31. dezember bekannt geben ürde das fermi nicht erscheint so wie einst larrabee ...


----------



## Liza (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen von Ahnungslosen hasse Ich. Woher willst du wissen, dass Nvidia *garantiert* wieder als Sieger hervorgehen wird? Das ist doch nur dummes Fanboygeschwätz!
> Solche Aussagen stammen von 12 Jährigen, die vielleicht einmal im Leben eine GeForce besaßen und vielleicht ein paar mal etwas über Grafikkarten gelesen haben. Außerdem, sich hier als Prophet aufzuspielen zeugt auch nicht gerade von großer Reife und Verstand.



Ja wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt, dann hast du halt pech gehabt, und weißt du was viel mehr nervt, solche Aussage mit sprüchen wie fanboy hier fanboy da, und von meinem alter her muss ich mich in keiner weise rechtfertigen, und wenn ich 9 Jahre alt wäre.
Immer euer rumgejaule, über anderer Meinung, echt herrlich!
Viel Spass noch dabei!


Edit: zu deinem Satz: *Außerdem, sich hier als Prophet aufzuspielen zeugt auch nicht gerade von großer Reife und Verstand.*
*komm bist schon ein ganz toller, applaus applaus!* Weiß zwar nicht was Reife mit einer Persönlichen Meinung zu einem Grafikkartenhersteller zu tun haben soll, aber ok!


----------



## geo (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@ Aerron

Klar bist du ein Fanboy, sonst würdest du nicht solchen Blödsinn verzapfen.
ATI hat also schon 6 Jahre nur Schrott gebaut, komisch das wußte ich garnicht 
Und die Treiber sind ja sowas von schlecht  
Also ich habe NV und ATI Karten alle laufen prima, weder die NV noch die ATI Treiber sind fehlerfrei aber 90% aller User haben noch nicht mit gravierenden Treiberproblemen gekämpft und merken auch nichts von den Fehlern und von den anderen 10% meckern 5% über die ATI Treiber und 5% über die Treiber von NV.

So von wegen Hotfix
Ja das gibt es überall, auch bei der Wii XBox und PS3, es nennt sich Update oder auch Firmware Update und bei jedem 2. neuen Game muß diese rotznasige Konsole wie auch immer sie heißen mag erst mal Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen sonst läuft das tolle neue Game auf der Konsole nicht 
Super daran ist das viele Konsolen den Geist aufgeben weil gerade beim Update etwas in die Hose gegangen ist, zumindest ist das bei der Wii der Fall. Meine hat einen full Brick nach nem automatischen Update erlitten.

zum Thema

Ich finde die Überschrift sehr passend

Eigendlich wollte uns doch NV dieses Jahr noch mit dem Femi beglücken, ist aber nix draus geworden. 
Das Problem von ATI heißt TSMC aber das Problem von NV ist anderer Natur. Es ist davon auszugehn das die ersten lauffähigen Femi einige mehr oder minder schwere Fehlerchen haben, die man aber erst erkennen kann wenn der erste fertige Chip diverse Aufgaben ausführen soll.
Mag sein das man in der neuen Rev. TSMC etwas entgegen kommt wenn möglich, doch das man eine neue Rev . braucht um die Massenproduktion zu starten deutet eher auf einen Fehler im Chipdesign hin.

Es geht um die Verlierer 2009 und da belegt NV einen der vorderen Plätze mit Intel und TSMC. Wobei Intel ja nur den Grafikchip vergeigt hat und sonst sehr gut im Saft steht.


----------



## Rollora (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Aerron schrieb:


> Ati hat eine Gute Grafka raus Gebracht.......... Glückwunsch  seid 6 jahren das erste mal wieder! Respeckt Hammer leistung  muss man anerkennen
> 
> 
> Kein zusammenbruch Mehr  mit AA respeckt seid 6 Jahren das erste Mal


was laberst du für eine *******? Echt jetzt, der "neue" ATI Chip ist erstens ein auf 3 Jahre altem design basierender (demnach hat ATI schon vor 3 Jahren einen superchip geliefert),
ZWEITENS: was heißt hier seit 6 Jahren wieder mal eine gute Karte rausgebracht: von 2002-2006 waren sie Führend (Radeon 9700vs GeforceFX, Radeon X800vs 6800, Radeon 1900vs GTX 7800... jag die Karten durch Benchmarks, da sind die ATIs ÜBERALL vorne).
Dann kam die HD2xxx Serie, die übrigens die Grundlage für die jetztige Karte liefert. Und von der jetztigen behauptest sie ist gut, aber die damals war schlecht? Soso... sehr komisch.

Antialiasing "zusammenbruch"? Komisch ist nur, dass wenn man AMD und Nvidia Karten mit derselben Antialiasing Qualität (also nicht 4x gegen 4x denn ATIs 4x AA ist so gut wie Nvidias 8x AA, wenn man sich den Algorithmus anschaut) Ati DEUTLICH schneller ist als Nvidia...

Was du mit deinen Hotfixes meinst weiß ich nicht, immerhin bringt AMD jeden Monat nen neuen Treiber, während das bei Nvidia alle PAAR Monate mal vorkommt.

Aber Fanboy halt, hab ich wieder meine Zeit verschwendet dir was zu erklären, was in deine Welt sowieso nicht reinpasst. Wenn du mal erwachsen bist, wirst du es schon einsehen



weltrekord schrieb:


> Ja wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt, dann hast du halt pech gehabt, und weißt du was viel mehr nervt, solche Aussage mit sprüchen wie fanboy hier fanboy da, und von meinem alter her muss ich mich in keiner weise rechtfertigen, und wenn ich 9 Jahre alt wäre.
> Immer euer rumgejaule, über anderer Meinung, echt herrlich!
> Viel Spass noch dabei!
> 
> ...


wenn du eine Meinung hast, schreib auch "meiner Meinung nach..." und nicht "Garantiert...!", weil das eine zeigt halt doch von Reife zuzugeben, dass es nur eine Meinung ist, das andere ist einfach geistiger Dünnpffff... und provoziert natürlich in diesem ohnehin schon provokanten Thread, der eigentlich nur dazu da ist, Fanboys wiedermal nen Grund zum schreiben zu geben, man siehe sich den einen Nvidiafanboy an.
Aber du hast schon recht: es ist höchst wahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia schneller sein wird. Nicht weil der AMD Chip kacke ist, sondern weil es Nvidias Firmenphilosophie ist, die schnellsten zu sein


----------



## XXTREME (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@ Threadersteller, gut gemacht 

@ einige andere hier, viele Klugscheisser unterwegs


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Wenn ihr hier eure Diskussion nicht ohne Provokationen und Beleidigungen führen könnt, dann müssen wir hier demnächst die Forenregeln zitieren und einige Verweise aussprechen.

Angesichts dessen, dass das Thema an sich sehr kontrovers ist, sollte man sich schon überlegen, was man hier schreibt. Zudem ist das Wort "Fanboy" bitte zu unterlassen. Auf diese Grabenkriege in Kommentarthreads zu News und Usernews reagieren wir sehr sensibel.


----------



## Aerron (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Seltsam ist  also dann frage ich mich wo zu man für 


Futuremark einen Hotfix brauch  



Aquamark  Hotfix 

Stalker clear skay  catalist hotfix 

Crysys fehlende Treiber unterstütztung 3870 X2  wird gefix durch  umbenennung Cysys exe  


Ich mein ich möcht ja niemanden beleidigen aber wennn du nichts weist also keine Ahnug hast das solltest du öfter die PCGH lesen das steht das alles drinne und wenn du mal in meine Signatur schauts  wirst du  zwei HD4830 finden Ich schreibe hier nicht von hören sagen  sondern aus erfahrungen und erlich gesagt kommt mir so eine Karte nicht wieder in den Rechner !


gruß Aerron


----------



## tm0975 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Moment muss jeder warten, der eine HD 5870 zu einem humanem Preis haben will. Nicht jeder zahlt gerne freiwillig 100€ mehr als wie es die UVP von AMD vorgibt.



Vergleicht man mit der Preisangabe, so gebe ich dir recht. vergleicht man, was nvidia in der entsprechenden preisklasse bietet, dann sind die 400e ein schäppchen. wer wartet kann, der kauft die 5870 in 2 bis 3 monaten für ca 300€. wer jetzt kaufen will/muß, kauft besser eine 5870 als eine gtx285!




Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> ...Daran trägt Nvidia aber nicht unbedingt die Schuld, sondern vielmehr TSMC, die keine vernünftigen Yield-Raten zu stande bringen, werder mit Atis Cypress noch mit Nvidias Fermi. Deshalb müssen wir auf den Fermi warten. Die Überschrift des gesamten Threads sollte Lauten: TSMC der Verlierer des Jahres, Nvidias Fermi der Leidtragende. Hier wird am Fermi rumgemäkelt, obwohl zu dessen Leistung nichts bekannt ist. Die Überschrift suggestiert, dass der Fermi im großen und ganzen eine Krücke ist, was aber noch keiner sagen kann. Weder Ich noch sonst Jemand weis, ob der Fermi eine Enttäuschung ist. Enttäuschung darüber, dass er noch nicht erschienen ist Ja, aber Enttäuschung über die Leistung? Nein!



Da muß ich dich korrigieren. finaler tape-out der aktuellen radeon-serie war im sommer 2009. nvidia wartet immer noch auf die ergebnisse der revision a3. diese werden für anfang januar 2010 erwartet. und genau das ist das halbe jahr, was nvidia hinter ati liegt. das liegt erstmal nicht an tsmc, sondern an nvidia selbst. sollte sich jetzt rausstellen, dass a3 marktfähig ist, wird es anfang q2, evtl 1 bis 2 wochen eher, eine kleine menge an fermi-karten geben. ob das dann tesla- oder geforce-karten sind, werden wir sehen. sollte die revision nicht marktfähig sein, stellt sich die frage, ob a4 oder b1. das wiederum bedeutet ganz sicher q2 oder im falle b1 frühestens q3. erst ab ann liegt es an tsmc und erst dann kommen die tsmc-probleme mit dem 40nm-prozess und der wohl sehr wahrscheinlich niedrigen yield-raten zum tragen. aber eben erst dann, wenn nvidia einen markfähig chip hat. und den haben sie jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht!


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier eure Diskussion nicht ohne Provokationen und Beleidigungen führen könnt, dann müssen wir hier demnächst die Forenregeln zitieren und einige Verweise aussprechen.
> 
> Angesichts dessen, dass das Thema an sich sehr kontrovers ist, sollte man sich schon überlegen, was man hier schreibt. Zudem ist das Wort "Fanboy" bitte zu unterlassen. Auf diese Grabenkriege in Kommentarthreads zu News und Usernews reagieren wir sehr sensibel.



Sehr sensibel ? Dann sollten die Hälfte der Posts hier so nicht stehen.

Wie wär's damit : Alle lesen ihre Erzeugnisse nochmal durch, und überarbeiten ihre Texte mal ohne Alcoholspiegel. Einfach dabei vorstellen, man spricht mit dem Anderen von Angesicht zu Angesicht.

Wenn das nichts hilft - eine Woche Sperre unterstützt das Nachdenken.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Aerron schrieb:


> Seltsam ist  also dann frage ich mich wo zu man für
> 
> 
> Futuremark einen Hotfix brauch
> ...




Ich kann deine Probleme nachempfinden, mir ging es ähnlich 

Ich hatte auch mehrere Gründe von einer HD 4870 auf eine GTX 280 zu wechseln, obwohl die HD 4870 mir von der Leistung ausgereicht hat. Die Gründe waren folgenden:

-Das Texturflimmern und die massiven Treiberprobleme die ich mit der HD 4870 hatte. 

-Alte Spiele wie Medal of Honor liefen entweder gar nicht mehr oder im Fall von Gothic 2 so schlecht, dass sogar meine alte Radeon 9800 Pro schneller als die HD4870 war (welche übrigens nie Probleme gemacht hat). 

-Unter Vista haben in Gothic 3 ganze Bäume, Häuser, Berge, etc... sa stark geflackert, das ein Spielen absolut unmöglich war. Nachdem es zwei Monate nach der Supportanfrage bei ATI gedauert hat bis der Fehler behoben wurde, waren noch immer einige Grafikfehler vorhanden. 

-MSAA war in Gothic 3 nur unter XP möglich, unter Vista half hingegen gar nichts um MSAA zum Laufen zu bekommen. 

-Dann hatte ich in Stalker Schattenfehler welche sich beim Umsehen im Spiel über die andere Hälfte des Bildschirmes verteilten. 

-Unter XP haben Videos beim Abspielen geflackert. Ich fand dann heraus, dass sich der Grafikspeicher beim Start von Videos heruntertaktete was dann zum Flackern führte. 

-Und Steam spackte mit der HD4870 auch extrem ab einem gewissen Treiber (glaub ab dem 9.1) herum. 

Diese ganze Fehler verschwanden dann mit dem Wechsel zur GTX280 und ich war endlich wieder zufrieden. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass solche Probleme mit der HD 5870 nicht mehr auftreten, da es mit dieser Karte eigentlich noch einmal probieren wollte. Sollte die HD 5870 ähnliche Probleme machen, dann schicke ich diese eben innerhalb der 14-Tage Frist wieder zurück 





tm0975 schrieb:


> Vergleicht man mit der Preisangabe, so gebe ich dir recht. vergleicht man, was nvidia in der entsprechenden preisklasse bietet, dann sind die 400e ein schäppchen. wer wartet kann, der kauft die 5870 in 2 bis 3 monaten für ca 300€. wer jetzt kaufen will/muß, kauft besser eine 5870 als eine gtx285!



Da hast du natürlich recht, die GTX 285 ist immer noch verdammt teuer, vor allem wenn ich bedenke, dass ich meine GTX 280, welche nur ca 5% langsamer ist, für 220€ bekommen habe


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Leute - der Diskussionsansatz ist falsch. 
"Meine 280 für 220 ist schneller als eine 4870 mit Treiberproblemen - Aber meine 4890 mit Modding ist für 200 schneller leiser und hat keine Treiberprobleme"
Alles bloss Gewäsch - eignet sich eigentlich nur dazu, das Jemand eine entgegengesetzte Meinung oder Erfahrung posten muss.

ATI Treiberprobleme werden z.B. oft dadurch verursacht, das die alten Treiber vom User nicht deinstalliert werden - pure Faulheit. Die ATI Treiber machen schon immer Zicken, wenn man sie "übereinander" installiert.
NVidia Treiber beinhalten genausoviele Fehler und Bullshit wie die von ATI auch - Kompatibilitätsprobleme kann man duch die Auswahl der Spiele provozieren. Letzlich gibt es soviele mangelhaft programmierte Spielekrücken am Markt, das es unmöglich ist, einen Treiber das kompensieren zu lassen.

Wenn man sich aber an die Fakten hält :

1. Die ATI 58er und 57er Serie sind schlecht lieferbar - aber erhältlich.
2. Die ATI Karten erfüllen die Erwartungen betreffs Performance
3. Schon die ATI Karten (47xx, 48xx) Anfangs des Jahres kosteten NVidia Marktanteile und haben ihnen das Leben sauer gemacht
4. Fermi gibt es nicht zu kaufen und wurde auf peinliche Art und Weise immer wieder verschoben.
5. Ist davon Jemand NICHT enttäuscht ?

_So ist es also nicht falsch, für das Jahr 2009 ATI als Sieger nach Punkten zu bezeichnen und Fermi - bis hierher - als Enttäuschung._

U*m mehr geht es hier eigentlich gar nicht.*


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> ATI Treiberprobleme werden z.B. oft dadurch verursacht, das die alten Treiber vom User nicht deinstalliert werden - pure Faulheit. Die ATI Treiber machen schon immer Zicken, wenn man sie "übereinander" installiert.


 
Wenn du dir meine anderen Posts mal durchgelesen hast, dann wird dir sicherlich auffallen dass ich nicht zu diesen Usern gehöre, ich setze sogar mein Betriebsystem neu auf, wenn ich von ATI zu Nvidia oder von Nvidia zu ATI wechsle. Da ich noch die schöne Windows 98/95-Zeiten kenne, wo es dann sogar Bluescreens gab, wenn man das nicht so machte....



Genghis99 schrieb:


> NVidia Treiber beinhalten genausoviele Fehler und Bullshit wie die von ATI auch - Kompatibilitätsprobleme kann man duch die Auswahl der Spiele provozieren. Letzlich gibt es soviele mangelhaft programmierte Spielekrücken am Markt, das es unmöglich ist, einen Treiber das kompensieren zu lassen.



Nichts desto trotz gibt es die von mir beschriebenen Probleme mit der GTX 280 nicht...



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 1. Die ATI 58er und 57er Serie sind schlecht lieferbar - aber erhältlich.



Ja, jedoch zu deutlich überteuerten Preisen, die ich jedenfalls nicht bezahlen werde, ich lasse mich von den Händlern jedenfalls nicht abzocken 

Wenn ATI wenigstens etwas davon hätte, aber den Gewinn streichen nur die Händler für sich ein....



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 2. Die ATI Karten erfüllen die Erwartungen betreffs Performance



Das tuen sie durchaus, gerade in Risen ist die HD 5870 ca 60% schneller als eine GTX 285 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 3. Schon die ATI Karten (47xx, 48xx) Anfangs des Jahres kosteten NVidia Marktanteile und haben ihnen das Leben sauer gemacht



Richtig, allerdings hatten die HD 4870-Karten zu Anfang auch massive Probeleme mit den Spannungswandlern, den Treibern, sie haben zu viel Strom im Leerlauf gezogen und Sapphire hat die HD 4870 mit verbugten Bios ausgeliefert, sodass sehr viele User mit der HD 4870 massive Probleme/Abstürze hatten  



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 4. Fermi gibt es nicht zu kaufen und wurde auf peinliche Art und Weise immer wieder verschoben.



Richtig, mich regt das schon seit Wochen tierisch auf und zwar genauso wie die Verfügbarkeit/Preise der HD 5870 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 5. Ist davon Jemand NICHT enttäuscht ?



Siehe oben 


Genghis99 schrieb:


> _So ist es also nicht falsch, für das Jahr 2009 ATI als Sieger nach Punkten zu bezeichnen und Fermi - bis hierher - als Enttäuschung._
> 
> U*m mehr geht es hier eigentlich gar nicht.*



Ich befürchte sogar, dass die GTX 380 Ähnlichkeiten mit der HD 2900XT haben wird: Sie wird immer wieder verschoben, sie wird sehr teuer werden, sie verbraucht viel Strom und wird unsäglich laut und wenn die GTX 380 erscheint, wird ATI wahrscheinlich schon mit einem Refresh kontern, womit die GTX 380 wahrscheinlich auch von der Leistung nicht mehr überzeugen kann....

Das sind alles nur Vermutungen jedoch sind diese sehr realistisch, wenn man sich die aktuellen News anschaut


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> .
> Wie wär's damit : Alle lesen ihre Erzeugnisse nochmal durch, und überarbeiten ihre Texte mal ohne Alcoholspiegel. Einfach dabei vorstellen, man spricht mit dem Anderen von Angesicht zu Angesicht.
> 
> Wenn das nichts hilft - eine Woche Sperre unterstützt das Nachdenken.


 
guter gedanke!


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

LOL - Vermutungen. Aber nicht bei NVidia. Die WISSEN. Darum veröffentlichen die Fermi nicht. Ich will auch gar nicht mutmassen, was sie nicht im Griff haben.
NVidia werden schon zu dem Punkt kommen, an dem sie ein konkurenzfähiges Produkt haben.

Man kann als User 2 Dinge tun -
Sich zufrieden mit der 4890 zurücklehnen (ich) - und gucken was kommt -
oder jede Menge heisse Luft produzieren, und am Ende nur Zeit und Nerven verschwenden.

Kommt eh, was kommt - dann überleg ich mir, ob's für mich von Bedeutung ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> LOL - Vermutungen. Aber nicht bei NVidia. Die WISSEN. Darum veröffentlichen die Fermi nicht. Ich will auch gar nicht mutmassen, was sie nicht im Griff haben.
> NVidia werden schon zu dem Punkt kommen, an dem sie ein konkurenzfähiges Produkt haben.



Bloß dann steht ATI schon wieder mit einer neuen Karte vor der Tür, die dann eventuell schneller ist 

Dass die GTX 380 viel Strom ziehen, laut und heiß werden wird, das ist bereits jetzt schon klar, genauso wie der vermutlich hohe Preis 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Man kann als User 2 Dinge tun -
> Sich zufrieden mit der 4890 zurücklehnen (ich) - und gucken was kommt -
> oder jede Menge heisse Luft produzieren, und am Ende nur Zeit und Nerven verschwenden.



Ich könnte mich zwar mit meiner GTX 280@GTX 285/1,06V auch zurück lehnen, nur reicht mir die Leistung in einigen Spielen nicht mehr aus


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@Dr Cox : Dann wirst du halt wie Rumpelstilzchen abgehen, bis NV dir wieder eine Karte liefert. Oder du staubst günstig eine zweite 280 ab und probierst SLI.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GAINWARD-Nvidia-...er_Computer_Graphikkarten?hash=item2557eae636


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> @Dr Cox : Dann wirst du halt wie Rumpelstilzchen abgehen, bis NV dir wieder eine Karte liefert.



Wahrscheinlich  

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Nvidia-Karte sein, ich würde es aber auch mit einer HD 5870 versuchen, wenn die denn mal für einen angemessenen Preis verfügbar wären...

Und wenn es mittlerweile weniger Treiberprobleme gibt als wie damals mit der HD 4870 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Oder du staubst günstig eine zweite 280 ab und probierst SLI.
> 
> GAINWARD Nvidia Geforce GTX 280 1 GB 1024MB GTX280 PCIE bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 27.12.09 19:49:39 MEZ)




Hmhm, weiß nicht so recht ob meine Netzteil dafür ausreicht.


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Bei deiner PC-Ausstattung hast du bestimmt keine Gurke drin....


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt. Das könnte bei zwei GTX 280 aber verdammt eng werden...


----------



## gecan (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

ATI wird auch beim release und nach release von Fermi gewinnen schon allein wegen den preisleistung und Eyefinity technologie 

den ich würde zu gerne wissen wieviele NV fans auf ati umgestiegen sind wegen Eyefinity 


und wiegesagt RV870/Hemlock/Cypress/Juniper ist und bleibt ein neue ära im gpu markt ! 

auser der Fermi wird genauso gut wie im stromverbrauch, dann muss er den Eyefinity technologie haben und muss natülich 10 bis 30% schneller sein dann nicht 

es bleibt aber bis dahin spannend 


ahja DX11 habe ich jetzt nicht erwähnt da DX11 noch unbedeutend bzw unwichtig ist für viele leute 

ma wollen aber alle hoffen das spätestens bei fermi release DX11 eine bedeutende rolle spielt


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

*@gecan: *Was bringt dir Eyefinity, wenn aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis, Stalker, Risen, etc... damit eh nicht flüssig laufen?

Und immer gleich alle als Fanboys zu betiteln spricht nicht gerade für dich als guten Diskussionspartner in einem Forum...

Vielleicht solltest du dich in Zukunft mit deiner Ausdrucksweise etwas mehr zusammenreißen, am Besten erst nachdenken, dann posten


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

DX11 spielt eine Rolle, wenn neue Spiele DX11 unterstützen. Bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen wird das in ca. 1 -2 Jahren soweit sein.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Stalker Call of Prypjat unterstützt bereits DX11. Ich hätte das Spiel gerne zu Weihnachten auf einer HD 5870 gespielt


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Die ersten "DX11" Games kann man nicht wirklich als von Vorteil bezeichnen. Das ist eher so eine Art "kosmetische" DX11 Unterstützung. Da werden nur Kleinigkeiten angepasst.
Wirklich von DX11 profitieren und sich optisch deutlich von Vorgängern unterscheiden - werden erst Spiele mit einer neu programmierten echten DX11 Unterstüzung. Das dauert eben noch seine Zeit.


----------



## gecan (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@Dr. Cox,


achso achso Eyefinity ist ja nur für spiele gedacht 

und hier hat keiner von crysis und stalker geschrieben das du gleich mit performance kommst


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gecan schrieb:


> achso achso Eyefinity ist ja nur für spiele gedacht



Weißt du wo wir uns hier befinden? 

Im PCGH-Forum, also PC-*Games*-Hardware!

Und was machen die User hier, wenn sie sich eine HD 5870 kaufen? Na spielen! 
Also wofür ist Eyfinity nun für die User hier hauptsächlich relevant? Na für Spiele 




gecan schrieb:


> und hier hat keiner von crysis und stalker geschrieben das du gleich mit performance kommst



Was willst du denn dann mit einer HD 5870 spielen, etwa Counter Strike 

Wofür braucht man denn die Leistung einer HD 5870? 
Na kommst du drauf?

Ich helfe dir mal: Für Spiele wie Crysis und Stalker, die mit älteren Karten wie der GTX 2XX oder HD 4XX0 nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig laufen


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich korrigieren. finaler tape-out der aktuellen radeon-serie war im sommer 2009. nvidia wartet immer noch auf die ergebnisse der revision a3. diese werden für anfang januar 2010 erwartet. und genau das ist das halbe jahr, was nvidia hinter ati liegt. das liegt erstmal nicht an tsmc, sondern an nvidia selbst. sollte sich jetzt rausstellen, dass a3 marktfähig ist, wird es anfang q2, evtl 1 bis 2 wochen eher, eine kleine menge an fermi-karten geben. ob das dann tesla- oder geforce-karten sind, werden wir sehen. sollte die revision nicht marktfähig sein, stellt sich die frage, ob a4 oder b1. das wiederum bedeutet ganz sicher q2 oder im falle b1 frühestens q3. erst ab ann liegt es an tsmc und erst dann kommen die tsmc-probleme mit dem 40nm-prozess und der wohl sehr wahrscheinlich niedrigen yield-raten zum tragen. aber eben erst dann, wenn nvidia einen markfähig chip hat. und den haben sie jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht!



Gut, aber Ich finde die Überschrift trotzdem unpassend, da sie suggestiert, dass der Fermi ein Griff ins Klo sei, was noch keiner weis. 
Ich nehme mal an, Nvidia hat sich früher als ATI damit beschäftigt, auf eine völlig neue Architektur umzusteigen. ATI hat mit der HD 5000er-Serie ja nur die Shaderzahl erhöht und sonst nicht großartig etwas an der Architektur verändert. Ati wird erst mit der 6000er-Serie eine völlig neue Architektur einführen, und die wird frühestens im Q3 2010 kommen. Was der Fermi im stande ist zu leisten, wissen wir jetzt noch nicht. Wenn Nvidia pech hat, ist die neue Architektur ein Fehlgriff, so dass man sich entweder wieder auf die alte Architektur berufen muss, oder wieder eine völlig neue entwickeln muss. Das ganze kann ATI aber genauso passieren. Man wird es sehen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die Künftigen Generationen schon in 32nm gefertigt werden. ATI sollte vor allem an der Pixel - und Texturfüllrate arbeiten, da hinkt man Nvidia etwas hinterher mit den Single-GPUs. Ansonsten sind sie ja auf einem guten Weg. 256 Bit Speicherinterface, was die kosten moderat hält, genügend Shadereinheiten und ausreichend Rechenpower. Da Multi-GPU-Systeme im kommen sind, sollte man das Problem mit den Microrucklern endlich lösen! Und würde man die Leistungsaufnahme nicht immer bis aufs größte machbare Maß ausreizen, könnte man endlich wieder mal Single-Slot-Kühler verwenden.


----------



## riedochs (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Probleme nachempfinden, mir ging es ähnlich
> 
> Ich hatte auch mehrere Gründe von einer HD 4870 auf eine GTX 280 zu wechseln, obwohl die HD 4870 mir von der Leistung ausgereicht hat. Die Gründe waren folgenden:
> 
> ...



Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich meine 8800GT gegen eine 4870 getauscht. Geschweige von den massiven Treiberproblemen mit der Meldung das der Treiber zurückgesetzt werden musste und den damit meist verbundenen Abstürzen. Der Fehler ist nicht unbekannt, NV hat bis heute keine Erklärung dafür und keine Lösung. Seit ich meine 4870 habe gibt es keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Raeven (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier eure Diskussion nicht ohne Provokationen und Beleidigungen führen könnt, dann müssen wir hier demnächst die Forenregeln zitieren und einige Verweise aussprechen.
> 
> Angesichts dessen, dass das Thema an sich sehr kontrovers ist, sollte man sich schon überlegen, was man hier schreibt. Zudem ist das Wort "Fanboy" bitte zu unterlassen. Auf diese Grabenkriege in Kommentarthreads zu News und Usernews reagieren wir sehr sensibel.


 

Danke. 

Schlammschlachten gehören ins Vormittagsprogramm von TV Sendern.


----------



## schranzhans (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ich finde die Überschrift auch total übertrieben. Klar bekommt der Beitrag ein paar tausend Klicks mehr, aber so eine Überschrift könnte auch direkt aus der "Bild" stammen. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Fermi! Schon irgendwelche Benchmarks am Horizont?


----------



## tm0975 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

BTW: Es spricht auch in der Zukunft einiges (mehr) für AMD/ATI.

The Global 100: Most Sustainable Corporations in the World


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Fermi eine Enttäuschung? Sich ein Urteil über ein Produkt erlauben, welches noch nicht mal existiert, DAS nenne ich mal einen voreiligen Schluss ziehen__


----------



## Explosiv (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Was hier einige immer noch nicht verstanden haben, Fermi ist die Enttäuschung des Jahres, dieses Jahres, das Jahr 2009 !
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen  ? 
Fermi ist dieses Jahr nicht erschienen, nVIDIA hat es nicht geschafft eine DX-11 fähige Grafikkarte vorzustellen, ergo ist es eine Enttäuschung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich hier jemand darüber freut.  Oder ist hier jemand der Meinung das nVIDIA noch in 4 Tagen ihre Karte vorstellt? Ich glaube eher nicht. Interpretiert doch bitte nicht immer irgend ein Blödsinn in solch ein paar Wörter, Danke.

Edit : BTT bitte.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Wurde der Fermi für dieses Jahr angekündigt? 

Soviel zum Thema Schuhe

P.S.: Irgendwie schade, dass Bucklew gesperrt ist...


----------



## Explosiv (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



> P.S.: Irgendwie schade, dass Bucklew gesperrt ist...



Tja, warum das wohl so ist .

Ich meine nur, warum wird hier so viel in diese paar Wörter herein interpretiert wird ? 
Steht denn da Fermi ist eine "generelle Enttäuschung" oder steht da "die Enttäuschung des Jahres"  ? Bitte alle Wörter lesen,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

FUDzilla sagt/meint/nimmt an/prophezeit/wahrsagt .....


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Diskussionen über die Sperre eines Users gehören hier sicherlich nicht zum Thema des Threads. Unterhaltet euch außerhalb des Threads darüber. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt.

Ab jetzt wieder > ONTOPIC


----------



## schranzhans (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Bei Fudzilla haben die eine Kristallkugel rumstehen. Die wissen immer alles vorher  Und dann ist es doch nicht so wie sie dachten...


----------



## tm0975 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Noch 3 Monate, dann wissen wir mehr.

Nvidias Fermi-GPUs sind erst ab März verfügbar - WinFuture.de


----------



## Genghis99 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich mich wiederhole :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...e-enttaeuschung-des-jahres-5.html#post1385234


----------



## Fussballchecker (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Explosiv schrieb:


> zu releasen.
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16988/1/


Sagen wir dazu nicht "veröffentlichen"?


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Releasen ist schon richtig. Es sei denn du bist ein Deutsche-Sprache-Fanboy.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

"ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres"

Ati hat es meiner Meinung trotzdem nicht geschafft eine gute Mittelklassekarte rauszubringen... da setz ich meine Hoffnungen auf Nvidia, dass die sowas rausbringen wie ne neue 6600gt.

Einige Seiten vorher wurde geschrieben, dass es fanatisch sei ein Jahr auf Nvidia zu warten. Das gilt vielleicht für Leute die immer die beste Grafikkarte haben wollen die niemand braucht, weil man die Spiele auch so gut beschleunigen kann ...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.S.: Irgendwie schade, dass Bucklew gesperrt ist...



Ich hab mich schon gewundert, wo der Bengel abgeblieben ist. ^^ Weshalb wurde der denn gesperrt? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon gewundert, wo der Bengel abgeblieben ist. ^^ Weshalb wurde der denn gesperrt? Weiß das jemand?



Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...e-enttaeuschung-des-jahres-2.html#post1387557


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

man sind das diskussionen hier, nvidia braucht halt me Weile noch ATI ist deswegen nun mal Vorreiter auch wenn wenig produziert wird wegen problemen. nun ist es aber so das die 5xxx Reihe nich schlecht ist und weniger Strom frisst und mehr leistung hat, ob allerdings fermi soviel besser ist ka. nun ja abwarten und die Finger bischen ruhiger tippen lassen.

ich brauch momentan eh nix neues und kenne auch keine Treiber Probleme hab ja immerhin zwei 4870


----------



## Explosiv (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ati hat es meiner Meinung trotzdem nicht geschafft eine gute Mittelklassekarte rauszubringen... da setz ich meine Hoffnungen auf Nvidia, dass die sowas rausbringen wie ne neue 6600gt.



Ich glaube da kannst Du lange auf etwas neues warten, da nVIDIA vorsieht die Nvidia GeForce GTS250, GT240/220 und 9800GT/9500GT weiterzuführen und so in die kommende GT3XX-Serie zu integrieren, diese sollen dann vorerst gegen AMDs Radeon HD 5770/5750, 4870/4850 und 4670/4650 antreten. Im Januar stellt ATi zudem erste Low-End und Midrange-Karten vor.

Link: digitimes

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kannst Du lange auf etwas neues warten, da nVIDIA vorsieht die Nvidia GeForce GTS250, GT240/220 und 9800GT/9500GT weiterzuführen und so in die kommende GT3XX-Serie zu integrieren, diese sollen dann vorerst gegen AMDs Radeon HD 5770/5750, 4870/4850 und 4670/4650 antreten. Im Januar stellt ATi zudem erste Low-End und Midrange-Karten vor.
> 
> Link: digitimes
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Naja gut aber die GTS 250 ist doch eher eine Karte, die unterhalb des Mid-Range Niveaus angesetzt ist. Bis mal die Fermi-Karten draußen sind, ist das ein Low-End Produkt. Ati hat doch gute Mid-Range Karten: HD 4770, HD 4850, HD 4870, HD 5750. Und wenn die ne GeForce lieber ist, was ist mit der GTX 260? Hast du die verschlafen? Nvidia sollte lieber neue Low-End und Mid-Range Karten entwickeln, als sich immer wieder auf den G92b zu verlassen.


----------



## tm0975 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> "ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres"
> 
> Ati hat es meiner Meinung trotzdem nicht geschafft eine gute Mittelklassekarte rauszubringen... da setz ich meine Hoffnungen auf Nvidia, dass die sowas rausbringen wie ne neue 6600gt.
> 
> Einige Seiten vorher wurde geschrieben, dass es fanatisch sei ein Jahr auf Nvidia zu warten. Das gilt vielleicht für Leute die immer die beste Grafikkarte haben wollen die niemand braucht, weil man die Spiele auch so gut beschleunigen kann ...



Was ist bei dir mittelklasse? bei mit ist mittelklasse 5770 (130€) und 5850 (240€). das p/l von beiden ist top! was willst du mehr? ich sehe nichts vergleichbares auf em markt!


----------



## DarthTK (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Wenn sie endlich mal anständig und effektiv auf der PC-Plattform programmieren würden, bräuchte man nicht noch "High-Endigere" Grafikkarten... Es ist schon leider ein Schwachsinn, wenn eine Grafikkarte mehr Strom braucht, als der gesamte Rest eines Systems. Und dann kann man nicht mal sicher sein, dass das Spiel flüssig läuft. Ich hab seit Veröffentlichung der GT280 eben diese. Definitiv war es die letzte Grafikkarte, die ich für diesen Preis gekauft habe. Ok, es läuft noch alles flüssig. Nur doof, dass die Softwarehersteller dafür gesorgt haben, dass ich dem PC den Rücken gekehrt habe...


----------



## Timelezz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Wenn man ATI außen vor lässt steht Nvidia ziemlich gut gestaffelt; die GTS 250 ist gut für Einsteiger, die GTX 260 rockt P/L mäßig, die GTX 285 ist eine sehr gute non SLI Karte und die GTX 295 ist der Mercedes unter den NV Karten. 

Wenn man ATI mit ins Boot zieht sieht es schlimm aber nicht schrecklich für NV aus; DX 11 ist noch kein Muss, die Lieferengpässe versauen ATI ein paar Mille an $. Außerdem ist der Performance Unterschied, wenn man die HD5970 außen vor lässt, noch ziemlich human. Zumal ich finde das eine GTX 260 immer noch für jedes Game reicht, auch in höheren Auflösungen.(Exoten bestätigen die Regel)

Ich hab ein gutes Gefühl was Fermi betrifft, zwar kein G80 überrachungs Hit wie 06 aber es wird sicherlich eine gute Serie. Einen GeForce 5 FX Remake wird es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## zappels (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

also ich für meinen Teil möchte zum Nvidia Debakel... und das ist es definitiv!... nur sagen... wenn der Chef von Nvidia ne Attrappe hochhalten muss um glaubwürdig zu verklickern das Fermi da is... ist das peinlich. Für mich ein klares Debakel. Wenn die Karten erst im März kommen, sind sie auch nicht flächendeckend verfügbar. da wird es ähnlich abgehen wie bei ATi jetzt und was kommt dann? ganz einfach... dann kommt ne ganze zeit gar nichts. nach dem märz überlegen sich nämlich ganz viele leute in den urlaub zu fahren. genau das wichtige Weihnachtsgeschäft ist futsch und noch mehr... der absatz wird bei den karten ins sommerloch fallen. also wenn das nicht nen schlag ins gesicht von nvidia ist, weiß ich gar nix mehr.
ich warte mit meinem kauf auch, aber auch nur weil meine 4890 noch ne gute leistung hat für die spiele die draußen sind.
so also zusmamenfassend bin ich froh das amd/ati mal ne gute arbeit geleistet hat... zum glück ist mein MacBook Pro mit schlechtem Lötzinn bei der 9600M GT vor kurzem für gutes Geld bei ebay weggegangen


----------



## Frittenkalle (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Zitat von *schlappe89* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_"ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres"_

_Ati hat es meiner Meinung trotzdem nicht geschafft eine gute Mittelklassekarte rauszubringen... da setz ich meine Hoffnungen auf Nvidia, dass die sowas rausbringen wie ne neue 6600gt._

_Einige Seiten vorher wurde geschrieben, dass es fanatisch sei ein Jahr auf Nvidia zu warten. Das gilt vielleicht für Leute die immer die beste Grafikkarte haben wollen die niemand braucht, weil man die Spiele auch so gut beschleunigen kann ..._

_Dein Nick im Bezug auf den Kommentar ist Programm._

_Die 5770 rock und ist eine der besten Midrange Karten knapp langsamer als ne 4870 /gtx 260 216sp so schnell wie die alte gtx 260 bisschen oc haste das gleiche Niveau und dank dx11 was Battelforge schon beweist 30% schneller als der Konkurrent. Sie ist klein sparsam sehr schnell und flüster leise auch unter vollast, Dirt2 ein Traum in Dx 11, Batelforge hat ein Performance +, Stalker kann man mit tollen Lichteffekten spielen zwar nicht auf hochen Details aber man kanns sehr gut genießen. Avp kommt noch und die Frostbyte 2 engine die auf Dx 11 setzt. Das sind schon mal paar titel in kürze die auch gut auf Midrange Karte laufen werden. Dirt2 zeigt das man Tesslation dynamisch nutzen kann man muß z.b nicht alles Tesslieren lassen. Wenn ich mir ne Gtx 260 anschaue ist auch ne gute Karte aber eben unterlegen im Gesamtpacket. Pysx ist gut aber 2 mir gute bekannte Spiele Sacred2 und Batman und das wars auch schon den Rest kannst in der Pfeife rauchen nur Techdemos. Dx11 brinngt nun mal mehr Performance, aber letzt endlich ist es auch geschmackssache._
_Ahja Badaoom, sowas würd ich mir für Ati wünschen... Avivo ist zwar toll abr noch nicht so Perfekt._

_Zugegeben die Treiber waren ne Katastrophe am anfang aber mit dem 9.12fix lüppt alles besser den je, nur mein Borderlands leidet ab und zu unter Framedrops so im schnitt immer 55 und dann auf einmal nur 30... auch das addon zombie island of dr ned....._


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Wer klug ist wartet bis Ende nächsten Jahres mit dem Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte.
Ati hat bisher nur die RV670-Architektur refreshed ( HD 2900, HD 3800, HD 4800). Nvidia hat gleiches mit dem G80 getan (GF 8800, GF 9800, GF 285GTX). Nvidia wird im März den Fermi auf den Markt bringen. Dieser basiert auf einer völlig neuen Architektur. Ati wird mit dem Northern Islands Ende 2010 ebenfalls eine völlig neue Architektur auf den Markt bringen. Insofern hinkt Nvidia Ati nicht hinterher. Ati hat einfach den RV770 leicht überarbeitet um die GT200 Karten zu überbieten. Dadurch verkaufen sich Atis Karten jetzt besser, was für Ati bedeutet, dass sie die Karten relativ teuer und gewinnbringend verkaufen können. Ich denke Ati ist egal, dass der Fermi schneller sein wird, wie Ich vermute, denn man konzentriert sich intern auf die neue Architektur um damit Ende des Jahres 2010 den Fermi anzugreifen. Die HD 5000er Karten sind quasi das Überbrückungsgeschäft bis Ende 2010, damit man Nvidia bis dahin nicht völlig den Markt überlasst. Denn die HD 5000er können immer noch übers PLV punkten, selbst wenn der Fermi 30% schneller ist. 

Wenn also beide Next-Gen Karten draußen sind, kann man vergleichen. Ich würde mir jetzt keine HD 5xx0 kaufen und wenn eine Fermi, dann erst ende 2010. Für Ati ist es gewiss ein kleiner Vorteil schon DX11 Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben. 

Beide Hersteller bringen nächstes Jahr völlig neue Generationen auf den Markt. Dann wird man sehen, welche Architektur besser sein wird.


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

7, 6, 2 mm Full - Metal - Jacket. 

Nope - da liegt der Gunny in manchen Dingen Falsch. Architektur, Layout, Technologie, Fertigungsprozess - da darf man nicht Alles in einen Topf werfen.

Eine neue *Chiparchitektur* - gibt es vielleicht alle 8-10 Jahre. Wenn man ein Viertel umbauen will macht man nicht die ganze Stadt platt. 
Eine neue Architektur würde bedeuten, einen Komplett neuen Chip zu entwerfen, der seine Aufgaben komplett anders angeht. Zum Beispiel ein Chip mit ausschliesslich Float-Point-Einheiten der die Grafik per Raytraycing berechnet - erfordert eine neue Architektur.

Bei ATI sind seit der 38er Serie erhebliche Änderungen in der angewendeten *Technologie* gemacht worden. Der Ersatz des Ringbus durch Hubbasierten P2P Speicherbus z.B. Dann das Refresh - oder auch _Taktrefresh_ - der RV790 - Änderungen am *Layout* und der Spannungsversorgung.
Die 50er Serie ist erneut komplett überarbeitet - 40 nm *Fertigungsprozess*, doppelte Anzahl an Recheneinheiten etc. etc. Auch die Einführung der DX10 und 11 Fähigkeiten würde ich bloss als Layoutänderung bezeichen.

Nicht anders bei NVidia - Seit dem G80 hat man nur "Stadtsanierung" betrieben.

Tja - seit dem Geforce 256 und dem Radeon I gab es keine wirklich neue Architektur - die Grafikchips seitdem basieren alle auf den gleichen Grundlagen. Auch das Automobil wurde seit dem Ford Modell T nicht neu entwickelt - Alle haben 4 Räder und einen Verbrennungsmotor.

Und - lol - noch eine Parallele - Beide Technologien - Automobil und Grafikchip stehen am Scheideweg. Beide benötigen eine neue *Architektur* sind in Punkto Leistung, Effizienz, Ressourcenverbrauch und Energieverbrauch an ihren Grenzen angelangt.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Und - lol - noch eine Parallele - Beide Technologien - Automobil und Grafikchip stehen am Scheideweg. Beide benötigen eine neue *Architektur* sind in Punkto Leistung, Effizienz, Ressourcenverbrauch und Energieverbrauch an ihren Grenzen angelangt.



Das Szenario steht uns vielleicht erst in ein paar Jahren bevor, aber im Moment ist die jetzige Grundarchitektur der Grafikchips noch absolut mehr als ausreichend


----------



## gecan (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@Gunny  Hartman,


und wer noch klüger ist wartet bis übernächstes jahr 

junge wozu warten wenn AMD/ATI das beste PL hat und super schnelle GPU auf den markt gebracht hat der gar keine schwächen hat ? 

und was heisst hier leicht überarbeitet mit den RV770 ?

von 1.360 GFlOP/s auf 2.720 GFLOPs dann DX11 und Eyefinity + stromsparfunktion und das nenst du leicht überarbeitet ? 

das ist ja unglaublich was manche hier von sich abgeben 


und was erwartet ihr hier von Fermi das es  ein ganz neues architektur haben wird ?


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Szenario steht uns vielleicht erst in ein paar Jahren bevor, aber im Moment ist die jetzige Grundarchitektur der Grafikchips noch absolut mehr als ausreichend



LLOL - Fermi wird 250 Watt Strom verbrauchen. Übertaktet noch mehr. Das nenne ich eine Grenze bei Energieverbrauch und Effizienz. 
Eigentlich müsste die EU mal Richtwerte für den maximalen Energieverbrauch festlegen und Energieschleudern mit Strafzöllen belegen. Dann würden die Stromfresser zwar teurer werden, aber die Industrie hätte einen Anreiz. Wieder eine Parallele zum Automobil : Ohne das der Staat Vorgaben macht, passiert NIX.

Jedenfalls ist es nicht akzeptabel, das Grafikkarten mehr Strom Verbrauchen als die Beleuchtung eines Einkaufszentrums (Scherz)

Wenn es irgendwie geht, werde ich mit dem Neukauf 1 - 2 Jahre warten. Dann ist zumindest das Energieproblem halbwegs gelöst. (32nm Prozess)


----------



## Frittenkalle (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@gunny

Was du da schreibst ist sehr Pauschaul und sieht nach gkränktem Ego aus. Ich bin keine Technker bei ati o sonstigs aber was zählt ist, was auf den Bildschirm kommt und was du damit für möglichkeiten hast. Ergo erwartet uns jetzt schon pasr Titel mit Dx11 und ob es aufgewärmte hd2900 Karten sind, kann ich so nicht sagen, stetig verbessert wie ein gutes Auto eben vom fieste bis zum jetztigen ist viel passiert, genauso wie vom hd 2000 zur hd 5000. Und selbst wenns nur augewärmt ist, ist es latte und kennste Wayen? Sowas geht in richtung Flamen. Ja genau ich brauche jetzt ein Pc zum Arbeiten zocken.... ja ich warte mal auf Fermi.... ich bräuchte ein Auto mh wann kommt wohl der neue Golf 7 raus ah egal ich fahr fahrad. Merkste was ?
Wenn schon warten dann wenn vielleicht in 4 wochen neue Modelle lieferbar sind ,dann ja ,anosnsten kaufen kaufe kaufen, kannst ja auch warten oder sollte ich totwarten sagen, warte, warte, ah ja neue Cpus für 2010 sind auch angekündigt warten wir doch ein bisschen.

Für Leute die Kohle genug haben und es als Hobby ansehen, werden eh zum Fermi schwenken wenn er schneller ist als die hd5000 aber das geht in richtung Freak dann eben, den großteil wird das nicht jucken.


----------



## Dr. Cox (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gecan schrieb:


> @Gunny  Hartman,
> 
> 
> und wer noch klüger ist wartet bis übernächstes jahr
> ...



Jede GPU hat schwächen, auch der RV870 

Aber die größten Schwächen sind jedoch eher hier bei einigen Usern wie dir im Verhalten gegenüber anderen zu finden...



gecan schrieb:


> und was heisst hier leicht überarbeitet mit den RV770 ?
> 
> von 1.360 GFlOP/s auf 2.720 GFLOPs dann DX11 und Eyefinity + stromsparfunktion und das nenst du leicht überarbeitet ?



Der RV870 ist ein leicht überarbeiteter RV770, das kann dir auch jeder hier bestätigen, der kein FanATIker ist 



gecan schrieb:


> das ist ja unglaublich was manche hier von sich abgeben



Stimmt, unglaublich was einige hier so von sich geben...



gecan schrieb:


> und was erwartet ihr hier von Fermi das es  ein ganz neues architektur haben wird ?



Der "Fermi" (was für ein bescheuerter Name) wird eine neue Architektur bekommen, ob diese dann etwas taugt, oder nicht wird sich dann zeigen


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gecan schrieb:


> @Gunny  Hartman,
> 
> 
> und wer noch klüger ist wartet bis übernächstes jahr
> ...



Sicher! Ich sag ja nicht dass die aktuellen Radeons schlecht sind. Aber das ist das was Ich meine: Man kann sich kein bisschen kritisch Äußern, ohne dass da einer daher kommt und einem vorwirft man würde flamen. Im übrigen habe Ich geschrieben, dass sowohl Nvidias als auch Atis aktuelle Chips nur relativ leicht überarbeitete Versionen Ihrer Vorgänger sind. Und von wegen neue Architektur alle 8-10 Jahre. Nach der GeForce 4000 Reihe kam die FX, das war ne neue Architektur, dann kam nach der GeForce 7 wieder was völlig neues mit der GeForce 8. Bei Ati siehts auch nicht anderst aus und dazwischen waren sicher keine 8 Jahre. Wenns hoch kommt gibts alle 4-5 Jahre was neues und an dem Punkt sind wir wieder. 

Und wieso fängt man hier an von gekränktem Ego zu sprechen? Wirds jetzt so persönlich? Ich glaub eher dass Ihr euch da zu sehr reinsteigert. Was Ich mache ist nichts weiter als Dinge zu vermuten. Soviel wird ja noch erlaubt sein. Und nein Ich bin kein Fanboy, weder von Nvidia noch von Ati. 

Was mir bei den Flops des Jahres noch fehlt ist die aussterbende Vielfalt bei den Chipsätzen. AMD und Intel werden in Zukunft wohl nur noch für Ihre eigenen CPUs Chipsätze herstellen. Dritte wie Nvidia hat man ja jetzt komplett ausgebotet. Und VIA oder SIS beispielsweise stellen ja seit längerem keine Chipsätze mehr her.


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

naja ich würd mir nie ne ati holen. nur ein aufgemotztes vorläufer modell, ohne dx11 wäre sie kaum wirklich schneller als eine gtx285 oc, kein physx, kein vision 3d usw..
wartet man auf die teurere nvidia, hat man eine komplett neue karte, die als single core schneller ist als ne dualcore ati, mit physx, mit 3d für spiele und echtes digital 3d für blu ray, was ati nebenbei auch nicht kann. und ich hab keine treiber probleme. vielleicht ist nvidia die enttäuschung des jahres, aber nur weil der neue chip noch nicht auf dem markt ist.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Sash schrieb:


> naja ich würd mir nie ne ati holen. nur ein aufgemotztes vorläufer modell, ohne dx11 wäre sie kaum wirklich schneller als eine gtx285 oc,



Äh, hast Du dich schon mal informiert? Denn das wird hier niemand so unterschreiben. Man kann auch blind werden, wenn man nur "grün" sieht ,...



Sash schrieb:


> vielleicht ist nvidia die enttäuschung des jahres, aber nur weil der neue chip noch nicht auf dem markt ist.



Endlich hat einer die Überschrift verstanden .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

ne mit lsd seh ich auch wieder andere farben, auch rot.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Den Namen Fermi find ich nicht blöd - war immerhin einer der besten Atomphysiker. Hatte ursrünglich die Idee für die Wasserstoffbombe, realisiert hat das aber E. Teller. Vielleicht wollten sie ihren "H-Bomben-Chip" nicht "Teller" nennen ....

Mal was grundsätzliches - solange Grafikchips auf den üblichen Funktionseinheiten basieren - Rasterizer, T&L, Textureinheiten u.s.w.  - weigere ich mich von einer neuen "Architektur" zu sprechen.
Wie gesagt - das müsste dann schon etwas komplett Neues sein.

CPU basieren auch auf der Architektur des Intel 8086 - und Niemand behauptet, das sei etwas Anderes als "x86"

Jede Popelige Weiterentwickelung einer GPU kann man nicht als neue Architektur bezeichnen - das ist pure Augenwischerei.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Sash schrieb:


> ne mit lsd seh ich auch wieder andere farben, auch rot.



Lol 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> @gunny
> 
> Was du da schreibst ist sehr Pauschaul und sieht nach gkränktem Ego aus. Ich bin keine Technker bei ati o sonstigs aber was zählt ist, was auf den Bildschirm kommt und was du damit für möglichkeiten hast. Ergo erwartet uns jetzt schon pasr Titel mit Dx11 und ob es aufgewärmte hd2900 Karten sind, kann ich so nicht sagen, stetig verbessert wie ein gutes Auto eben vom fieste bis zum jetztigen ist viel passiert, genauso wie vom hd 2000 zur hd 5000. Und selbst wenns nur augewärmt ist, ist es latte und kennste Wayen? Sowas geht in richtung Flamen. Ja genau ich brauche jetzt ein Pc zum Arbeiten zocken.... ja ich warte mal auf Fermi.... ich bräuchte ein Auto mh wann kommt wohl der neue Golf 7 raus ah egal ich fahr fahrad. Merkste was ?
> Wenn schon warten dann wenn vielleicht in 4 wochen neue Modelle lieferbar sind ,dann ja ,anosnsten kaufen kaufe kaufen, kannst ja auch warten oder sollte ich totwarten sagen, warte, warte, ah ja neue Cpus für 2010 sind auch angekündigt warten wir doch ein bisschen.
> ...



Ich würd eher sagen, dass was du tust ist anmaßend und grenzt ans Flamen. Woher nimmst du dir das Recht hier zu behaupten, mein Ego wäre gekränkt? Ich würde dafür gerne mal die Begründung sehen
Zum Thema DX11: Bisher gibt es kaum Spiele die DX11 ünterstützen, geschweige denn es richtig nutzen. Bis Spiele auf dem Markt sind, die DX11 wirklich nutzen vergeht bestimmt noch ein Jahr. Diese Spiele werden dann zwar auf einer HD 5000er laufen, die Performance wird aber eher schlecht sein. Deshalb denke Ich, lohnt es sich für die meisten hier eher nicht sich jetzt schon eine DX11 Karte zu kaufen, da hier auf *PCGames*-Hardware, sich die meisten für Gamer-Hardware interessieren werden. 

Wenn man sich jetzt eine HD 5000er kauft, dann nur weil sie die schnellste Karte auf den Markt ist und im Vergleich zu einer GTX 285 oder 295 weniger Energie verbraucht. DX11 wird da wohl kaum der ausschlag gebende Grund für einen Kauf sein, bei 3 Spielen, die DX11 unterstützen. Und wie gesagt, DX11 unterstützen heißt noch lange nicht, dass es auch richtig genutzt wird. 

Grob gesagt, ist der RV870 ein RV770 mit DX11 Unterstützung und verdoppelter Shaderzahl. Damit man mich auch richtig versteht: Es ist nichts falsches daran, eine Architektur über mehrere Jahre stetig zu überarbeiten und zu verbessern, so wie es mit dem RV670 oder dem G80 ja der Fall ist. Aber irgendwann wirds auch mal wieder Zeit für eine Neue Architektur wie dem Fermi oder Northern Islands. 

Und was hat das jetzt bitte mit Flamen zu tun? Flamen bedeutet beispielsweise Ati schlecht zu machen und alles so zu drehen, dass Ati schlecht da steht. Und siehst du bei meinen Posts etwas davon?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Den Namen Fermi find ich nicht blöd - war immerhin einer der besten Atomphysiker. Hatte ursrünglich die Idee für die Wasserstoffbombe, realisiert hat das aber E. Teller. Vielleicht wollten sie ihren "H-Bomben-Chip" nicht "Teller" nennen ....
> 
> Mal was grundsätzliches - solange Grafikchips auf den üblichen Funktionseinheiten basieren - Rasterizer, T&L, Textureinheiten u.s.w.  - weigere ich mich von einer neuen "Architektur" zu sprechen.
> Wie gesagt - das müsste dann schon etwas komplett Neues sein.
> ...



Mit neuer Architektur ist ja auch keine Überarbeitung oder Neuerfindung der einzelnen Bestandteile gemeint. Gemeint ist eher ein neues Chipdesign, die Zusammensetzung der Bestandteile. So viel sollte auch klar sein. Es spricht keiner davon, dass Textureinheiten verschwinden oder sowas.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Nun - Chipdesign oder Layout ist Chipdesign oder Layout. Und Äpfel sind Äpfel. Und Architektur ist Architektur. 
Um es neue Architektur nennen zu können, bedarf es wirklicher Neuerungen. Wenn z.B. der Grafikchip nur aus programmierbaren Einheiten besteht, die per Software ihre Funktionszuordnung erhalten - könnte man (Beispiel Transmeta Crusoe CPU) von einer neuen Architektur sprechen. 

Allerdings hat NVidia auch beim Fermi am alten Konstruktionsprinzip festgehalten - sodas dies für mich wieder keine neue Architektur darstellt.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Nun, bei der HD5000-Serie wurde schon einiges verändert. Der Chip basiert auf einer Vorgängergeneration, na und ? Das hat nVIVIDA auch in mehreren Generationen getan, hat sich da einer beschwert ? Was zählt was am Ende auf dem Schirm kommt. Zu den neuen Funktionen von DirectX 11 gehören nicht nur Compute Shader, Tessellation, Multi-Threaded Rendering, neue HDR-Kompression und neue dynamische Shader. Die GPUs sollen auch besser für nicht-grafische Aufgaben nutzbar sein, wie das Berechnen von künstlicher Intelligenz oder Physikeffekten per ATi-Stream. Dazu musste die GPU komplett umgekrempelt werden.

Man kann auch über unnützes diskutieren und sich daran aufhängen, das es keine neue Architektur ist, finde ich aber total wayne, denn es zählt was der Chip kann und nicht worauf er basiert . 

P.S. RV770 ist nicht RV870, sollte man schon an der Zahlenfolge erkennen können 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Nun, bei der HD5000-Serie wurde schon einiges verändert. Der Chip basiert auf einer Vorgängergeneration, na und ? Das hat nVIVIDA auch in mehreren Generationen getan, hat sich da einer beschwert ? Was zählt was am Ende auf dem Schirm kommt. Zu den neuen Funktionen von DirectX 11 gehören nicht nur Compute Shader, Tessellation, Multi-Threaded Rendering, neue HDR-Kompression und neue dynamische Shader. Die GPUs sollen auch besser für nicht-grafische Aufgaben nutzbar sein, wie das Berechnen von künstlicher Intelligenz oder Physikeffekten per ATi-Stream. Dazu musste die GPU komplett umgekrempelt werden.
> 
> Man kann auch über unnützes diskutieren und sich daran aufhängen, das es keine neue Architektur ist, finde ich aber total wayne, denn es zählt was der Chip kann und nicht worauf er basiert .
> 
> ...



1. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ein RV 770 ein RV 870 ist. So viel sollte man schon lesen können. 
2. Das Layout bezeichnet nur die Anordnung der Bestandteile. Eine Architektur dagegen die Zusammensetzung. Und was der Chip kann hängt von der Architektur ab.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> LLOL - Fermi wird 250 Watt Strom verbrauchen. Übertaktet noch mehr. Das nenne ich eine Grenze bei Energieverbrauch und Effizienz.
> Eigentlich müsste die EU mal Richtwerte für den maximalen Energieverbrauch festlegen und Energieschleudern mit Strafzöllen belegen. Dann würden die Stromfresser zwar teurer werden, aber die Industrie hätte einen Anreiz. Wieder eine Parallele zum Automobil : Ohne das der Staat Vorgaben macht, passiert NIX.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist es nicht akzeptabel, das Grafikkarten mehr Strom Verbrauchen als die Beleuchtung eines Einkaufszentrums (Scherz)
> ...



Wer sagt denn, dass Fermi 250 Watt verbraucht? Klingt verdammt nach einer Mutmaßung
Wem der Stromverbrauch aktueller High-End-Karten zu hoch ist, der verzichtet halt drauf und verbaut sich eine Mittelklasse-Karte - darüberhinaus können ATI und Nvidia im Moment die TDP, welche ja an sich wenig über den tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch aussagt, noch ganz gut im Zaum halten, eben dank neuer Fertigungsprozesse, wie der ja auch von dir angesprochene 32nm Prozess. Ich denke, dass eher in 2-3 Jahren Grafikchips, was Leistung und Verbrauch angeht, langsam an ihre Grenzen stoßen werden und ein komplett neues Konzept her muss.


----------



## ph1driver (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Das sind doch jedes mal wieder die selben diskussionen, wenn so ein Thread eröffnet wird, oder so eine News zu lesen ist.

Um was für einen Bullshit sich hier manche gedanken machen, ist echt unglaublich. Als wenn es nicht wichtigeres auf dieser Welt gibt.

*Einer verliert, und der andere gewinnt. So war es immer, und so wird es auch bleiben.*  (es sei denn, es gibt nur noch einen Hersteller )

So, und jetzt hat Grün wieder Rot, und Rot wieder Grün lieb, und alle sind Glücklich.


ps: noch nen Guten Rutsch für Morgen, falls ich es vergesse. Und rutscht auf nichts Grünem aus, das ihr euch noch nen Roten Hintern holt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass Fermi 250 Watt verbraucht? Klingt verdammt nach einer Mutmaßung
> Wem der Stromverbrauch aktueller High-End-Karten zu hoch ist, der verzichtet halt drauf und verbaut sich eine Mittelklasse-Karte - darüberhinaus können ATI und Nvidia im Moment die TDP, welche ja an sich wenig über den tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch aussagt, noch ganz gut im Zaum halten, eben dank neuer Fertigungsprozesse, wie der ja auch von dir angesprochene 32nm Prozess. Ich denke, dass eher in 2-3 Jahren Grafikchips, was Leistung und Verbrauch angeht, langsam an ihre Grenzen stoßen werden und ein komplett neues Konzept her muss.



Ja recht hast du. Ich meine, mir ist zwar egal wie viel die Karte verbraucht, aber 500 Watt wären definitiv zu viel. So weit wirds denke Ich nicht kommen. Es ist eben so: Je feiner der Fertigungsprozess wird, desto geringer fällt auch der Stromverbrauch aus. Würde man ne GTX 285 in 22nm fertigen, würde sie wohl nicht mal halb so viel Strom brauchen. Allerdings, wenn der Stromverbrauch mit der Fertigungsgröße sinkt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Hersteller das nicht ausnutzen und die Chips größer und komplexer machen. Dann sind auf 200 mm² nicht 1 Milliarde Transistoren sondern eben 2 Milliarden. Ich finde man sollte bei 200 Watt pro Karte die Grenze setzen und nicht immer die PCIe-Specs weiter ausreizen uns ausbauen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@gunny, ja Dr.prof^^

Lies deine Posts und schalt dein Hirn ein und sag mir wer sich wo reinsteigert. Ja dirt2 sieht auch sooo mieß aus mit der tollen Beleuchtung und dx11 besonders wenn man nachts fährt... ja wer hier nix sieht will auch nix sehen. Tesslation sieht auf em Waser auch nice aus und ist Top spielbar, klar werden wir nicht alles in max quali zocken können in zukunft aber es gibt ja gottseidank noch sowas wie medium und high und nicht nur ultra + 16xaa. Mit Bf und avp steht auch schon was nettes an.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ein RV 770 ein RV 870 ist. So viel sollte man schon lesen können.
> 2. Das Layout bezeichnet nur die Anordnung der Bestandteile. Eine Architektur dagegen die Zusammensetzung. Und was der Chip kann hängt von der Architektur ab.



Gunny, der Post war nicht direkt an dich gerichtet, sondern galt dem allgemeinen  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Genghis99 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Der von mir angesprochene Stromverbrauch von Fermi Grafikkarten - 250 Watt unter Vollast sind nicht unrealistisch.

Die Einsparung durch den Fertigungsprozess wurde (wie schon angesprochen) in Transistoren investiert - Fermi hat doppelt soviele wie der G200. Wenn man noch bedenkt, das auch die Ausstattung mit Grafikspeicher (GDDR5) bestimmt 1 GB eher 2 GB erreichen wird - werden 250 W sicherlich verbraten.

Von Nichts kommt Nichts, und es ist eher erstaunlich das NV die Transistorzahl verdoppelt ohne den Verbrauch zu verdoppeln.

LOL - Die PCIe Spezifikationen - eigentlich liegt jede Karte die einen seperaten Stromanschuss braucht, bereits ausserhalb davon.


----------



## gowengel (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> .
> 
> LOL - Die PCIe Spezifikationen - eigentlich liegt jede Karte die einen seperaten Stromanschuss braucht, bereits ausserhalb davon.



Wikipedia meint zwar anderes aba naja 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein PCI-Express-Steckplatz kann das daran angeschlossene Gerät mit Strom versorgen. Laut Spezifikation beträgt die gelieferte Leistung für einen gewöhnlichen Slot wie bei PCI maximal 25 Watt, für Low-Profile-Karten höchstens 10 Watt und bei einem PEG-(PCIe-x16)-Slot maximal 75 Watt. Da dies für manche Einsatzzwecke wie Hochleistungsgrafikkarten jedoch zu wenig ist, sieht die Spezifikation unterschiedliche Zusatzstecker zur Stromversorgung vor, sogenannte PCI-Express (Graphics) Power Supply Connector (auch PEG Connector), die +12V liefern.
> Die erste Version der Zusatzstecker hat sechs Pins und kann bis zu 75 Watt liefern, wodurch die dem Gerät maximal bereitgestellte Leistung auf 150 Watt steigt, bei Nutzung zweier solche Stecker sogar auf 225 Watt. In der Spezifikation von PCI-Express 2.0 wurde ein neuer Zusatzstecker mit acht Pins definiert, der maximal 150 Watt führen kann. Für noch höhere Leistungen kann ein zusätzlicher Stecker mit sechs Pins genutzt werden, der jedoch nur weitere 75 Watt führt, wodurch die maximale Aufnahmeleistung einer PCI-Express-Karte auf *300* Watt begrenzt ist (*75* Watt vom Steckplatz, *150* Watt erster Stecker, *75* Watt zweiter Stecker).


Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## oettinger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Der von mir angesprochene Stromverbrauch von Fermi Grafikkarten - 250 Watt unter Vollast sind nicht unrealistisch.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Auf Fotos konnte man zwei Stromanschlüsse erkennen, einmal 6 und einmal 8 polig. 
6 polige Anschlüsse liefern 75 Watt, 8 polige 150 Watt und pcie liefert 75 Watt. 225 Watt (8 pol + PCIe) scheinen nicht zu reichen. Der Volllast Verbrauch liegt also zwischen 226 und 300 Watt.
Dazu möchte ich einschränkend sagen, wir reden hier über Fermi , einem Profi Grafikchip (meiner persöhnlichen Meinung nach). Was nVidia als Nachfolger im Spielebereich plant, kann etwas ganz anderes sein. Beispielweise teildefekte Fermis als G 100 umzulabeln. G100 soll wohl der Name der neuen "Spielzeuge" werden, habe ich mir zumindest so sagen lassen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Es ist jedenfalls nicht abwegig, dass ein High-End Modell des Fermi 250 Watt unter Volllast verbrauchen könnte. Möglich wären ja bis zu 300 Watt, aber Ich denke das will Nvidia nicht. Ein sehr komplexer Chip mit mehreren Milliarden Transistoren braucht eben eine Menge Strom, dazu noch der Speicher, der ja bis zu 6GB groß sein könnte.


----------



## oettinger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> *Es ist jedenfalls nicht abwegig, dass ein High-End Modell des Fermi 250 Watt unter Volllast verbrauchen könnte. *Möglich wären ja bis zu 300 Watt, aber Ich denke das will Nvidia nicht. Ein sehr komplexer Chip mit mehreren Milliarden Transistoren braucht eben eine Menge Strom, dazu noch der Speicher, *der ja bis zu 6GB groß sein könnte.*



Du redest meiner Meinung nach über die Profi Karten namens Tesla siehe:Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia

Über eine G 300 oder G100, wie von mir favorisiert, ist bisher nichts bekannt geworden.
nVidia hat sich noch nicht einmal dazu geäußert, ob überhaupt etwas für den Spielemarkt kommen wird.


----------



## Genghis99 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

@gowengel : Das "eigentlich" bezieht sich auf die ursprüngliche PCIe Spezifikation die tatsächlich auf 75 Watt begrenzt war. Es ist dann natürlich nachgebessert worden, als absehbar war, das die Grenzen nicht ausreichen. Deswegen gibt's ja auch schon PCIe in der Version 2.0

Jedenfalls ist es kein zukünftiger Weg, immer mehr Energie zu verbrauchen. Damals, als die 3DFX Voodoo 5-5000 ein externes Netzteil benötigte, haben Alle mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und gelacht.

Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Halbleiter Industrie von der US Regierung bald Limits gesetzt bekommt - Obama muss nach Kopenhagen etwas tun, und nur der Halbleiterindustrie kann man die nötigen Investitionen zumuten. Andere US Firmen wären bei CO2 Auflagen ja gleich pleite.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

wenn die pcie spezifikation bei 75 watt liegt und die karten extra strom brauchen, weil eben diese maximal leistung nich reicht, dann liegen die karten freilich über der spezifikation ^^


----------



## oettinger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



oettinger schrieb:


> Du redest meiner Meinung nach über die Profi Karten namens Tesla siehe:Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia
> 
> Über eine G 300 oder *G100, wie von mir favorisiert,* ist bisher nichts bekannt geworden.
> nVidia hat sich noch nicht einmal dazu geäußert, ob überhaupt etwas für den Spielemarkt kommen wird.



Nun ist es raus, es wird G 100.
Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



oettinger schrieb:


> Du redest meiner Meinung nach über die Profi Karten namens Tesla siehe:Tesla S20-Serie: Nvidia stellt erste Fermi-Grafikkarte vor - Grafikkarte, Fermi, Tesla, Nvidia
> 
> Über eine G 300 oder G100, wie von mir favorisiert, ist bisher nichts bekannt geworden.
> nVidia hat sich noch nicht einmal dazu geäußert, ob überhaupt etwas für den Spielemarkt kommen wird.



Selbst wenn die Karte nur 3GB Ram hätte, sind 250 Watt nicht abwegig. Bei den Tesla-Karten spielt der Stromverbrauch ja sowieso eine größere Rolle. Vielleicht muss Nvidia deshalb die Anzahl der Cores auf 448 reduzieren, damit man mit 6GB Ram unter den 225 Watt bleibt. Für einen Riesenchip wie den Fermi sind 250 Watt jedenfalls kein schlechter Wert. Trotzdem hoffe Ich, dass es nicht eines Tages Grafikkarten mit 500 Watt Stromverbrauch geben wird. Wenn Nvidia sich überlegt, eine Dual-Fermi Karte rauszubringen, könnte die schon an den 500 Watt kratzen . Aber das wäre ja verrückt. Ich glaub, dass der Fermi eher weniger Strom verbrät.


----------



## gecan (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Gunny  Hartman: Wenn Nvidia sich überlegt, eine Dual-Fermi Karte rauszubringen, könnte  die schon an den 500 Watt kratzen 



das wäre nicht mal mit 2x 8 pin möglich 

und sollte der fermi tatsächlich gute 225W bis 250W verbraten 

so wird es aufkeinfall ein dual karte von fermi geben auser man kastriert es gute 30% runter damit 300W möglich wären 

oder eben mit mit 2x 8pin ausstatten dann wären noch 375W möglich


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

*@Gecan:* Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was daran so witzig sein sollte? Weder du, noch ich, noch sonst wer wird dazu gezwungen eine solche Karten zu kaufen. Es haben auch sehr wenige eine HD 4870 X2, oder eine GTX 295 gekauft. So wird es mit der HD 5970 und einer Dual-GPU-Karte aus zwei "Fermi"-Chips auch sein.

Zudem hat Nvidia bisher immer seine High-End-Chips abgespeckt, wenn diese für eine Dual-GPU-Karte genutzt werden sollten. Entweder wurde nur der Takt reduziert, oder aber der Takt und die Ausführungseinheiten. Somit würde man wieder unter 300 Watt kommen, wenn Nvidia unbedingt eine Dual-GPU-Karte aus zwei "Fermi"-Chips bräuchte.

Zudem wird dein ehemaliges HD 4890-Crossfire-Setup die 300 Watt auch gesprengt haben...

Ich hingegen halte von jeglichen Multi-GPU-Setups rein gar nichts, egal ob SLi oder Crossfire, darum interessieren mich die ganzen Multi-GPU-Karten von ATI und Nvidia auch kein bisschen.

Weshalb du jetzt natürlich über eine Dual-GPU-Karte aus zwei "Fermi"-Chips spekulieren musst, obwohl es noch nicht einmal etwas handfestes zum "Fermi" gibt, ist mir absolut schleierhaft...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gecan schrieb:


> Gunny  Hartman: Wenn Nvidia sich überlegt, eine Dual-Fermi Karte rauszubringen, könnte  die schon an den 500 Watt kratzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre ja auch schwachsinnig von Nvidia eine Dual-Fermi Karte rauszubringen. Jedenfalls müsste man dazu, wie du sagst die GPU kräftig abspecken. Gut 500 Watt wären übertrieben. Aber Ich meinte damit eher, dass es in Zukunft so kommen könnte, dass eine Grafikkarte 500 Watt braucht, wenn man die PCIe-Specs weiter nach oben ausbaut. Ob das so geschehen wird oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn Ati und Nvidia GPUs entwickeln, die 250, 300 oder 350 Watt brauchen, ist das hirnrissig. Aber Dann wird man versuchen die PCIe-Specs zu erhöhen. In der Vergangenheit ist dies ja schon mal geschehen. Altere Karten haben auch weniger Strom verbraucht. Man sieht also schon einen Trend hin zu mehr Stromverbrauch bei Grafikkarten. Irgendwo muss der mal aufhören, nicht erst bei 500 Watt. Die 300 Watt sind mehr als ausreichend. Dual-GPU Lösungen sind denke Ich immer schlechter als zwei Karten in SLI oder CF. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung, dass keine Karte, egal ob Dual oder Single GPU mehr als 300 Watt verbrauchen sollte. Dazu sind die GPUs einfach zu schnell, als dass das nötig wäre.


----------



## gecan (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Dr. Cox:  Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was daran so witzig sein sollte?


hitze und lautstärke bei 300W bzw 375W 



und du meinst das nv ihre high end gpu abspeckt 

wie würde es dann beim fermi dual gpu ausehen wenn angenommen fermi sigle gpu gute 225W verbrät ? 

so oder so müsste es man mit 2x 8 pin austatten und gute 35% performance verlust gegenüber 2 gpu karte von fermi 

aber klar ist ja alles nur eine vermutung mit den 225W von mir


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Die Fermi sollen doch "OC" Funktionen bekommen - man wird also den Takt nur so hoch ansetzen wie es Stromverbrauch und PCIe Spezifikation zulassen. Alles weitere darf dann der Kunde auf eigene Gefahr ausprobieren.

Dual GPU Karten, halte ich wie meine Vorredner, allgemein für Müll. Microruckler, Treiberprobleme, bei nur 50% der Spiele nutzt es überhaupt etwas - nö - brauch man nicht.

PS : Thema abspecken : NVidia haben ja angekündigt, die Mainstream Fermis VOR den HighEnd zu veröffentlichen. Abgespeckte Fermi sind da nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## n00b (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Nvidia hat 2009 zu Recht ins Gras gebissen!

Nein, ich bin kein ATI/Nvidia-Fanboy


----------



## Naennon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

die ATI boys betreiben Polemik bzgl Strom"verbrauch" ? 

Radeon HD 5870: Die erste Direct-X-11-Grafikkarte im Benchmark-Test - Radeon HD 5870 Test, HD 5850, HD 5800, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte

die 5870 ist dank 40nm Prozess zum ersten mal in einem erträglichen Bereich, aber Nv sind die Stromschleudern? ahja...


----------



## Cop (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

eigentlich sind mir NV und ATI egal, sind beides Gewinnorientierte Firmen, aber nur der Richtigkeit halber, hatte ATI das Rebranding nicht erfunden ?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Naennon schrieb:


> die ATI boys betreiben Polemik bzgl Strom"verbrauch" ?
> 
> Radeon HD 5870: Die erste Direct-X-11-Grafikkarte im Benchmark-Test - Radeon HD 5870 Test, HD 5850, HD 5800, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte
> 
> die 5870 ist dank 40nm Prozess zum ersten mal in einem erträglichen Bereich, aber Nv sind die Stromschleudern? ahja...



Lern lieber erst mal lesen, bevor du mit Fremdwörtern um dich wirfst. 

Ich meine lediglich, dass es zwar gut ist, wenn die Karten immer schneller werden, aber nicht zu lasten des Stromverbrauchs. Bevor die Hersteller Karten rausbringen, die 500 Watt verbraten, sollte man sich lieber überlegen, wie man GPUs effizienter machen kann. Gleiches gilt für Spiele und andere Anwendungen. Wenn man die Software so programmiert, dass sie weniger Leistung von der Hardware fordert, dann kommt diese auch mit weniger Strom aus, bei gleichem Ergebnis.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Wenn interessiert die Entäuschung des Jahres wenn immer noch nichts sicher ist.Nvidia sagt irgendwas auf ihrer Seite bla bla ....Die können genauso gut noch was in der Hinterhand haben die machen nicht alles öffentlich .Ka hier wird immer alles am chipnamen festgemacht das interessiert garnicht.Das sind nur Tabellen für die Öffentlichkeit.Man wird es sehen was kommt ob Ati oder Nvidia gewinnt das zählt.Und immer dieses verteidigen von Firmen das ist einfach quatsch.Der eine kauft sich das der andere das die Grafik ist die gleiche die Leistung etwas anderes.


----------



## Dorni (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn interessiert die Entäuschung des Jahres wenn immer noch nichts sicher ist.Nvidia sagt irgendwas auf ihrer Seite bla bla ....Die können genauso gut noch was in der Hinterhand haben die machen nicht alles öffentlich .Ka hier wird immer alles am chipnamen festgemacht das interessiert garnicht.Das sind nur Tabellen für die Öffentlichkeit.Man wird es sehen was kommt ob Ati oder Nvidia gewinnt das zählt.Und immer dieses verteidigen von Firmen das ist einfach quatsch.Der eine kauft sich das der andere das die Grafik ist die gleiche die Leistung etwas anderes.



Denke das nicht sichere, ist ja die Enttäuschung 
Ob man nun ATi mag oder nicht, sie waren fix und haben die richtigen Verbesserungen gemacht und eine gute 5er Serie rausgebracht. 
Und egal wie man zu nV steht, das warten ist nun nicht der Burner und egal was am Ende rauskommt, es hat gedauert.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Ja natürlich aber Dinge die man entwickelt brauchen ihre Zeit.Und wenn der eine weniger braucht und der andere mehr ist egal.Das Endergebnis zählt ja.


----------



## gecan (10. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

meine vermutung hat ja voll ins Thermi getroffen 

aber vll wird uns ja NV nochmal überraschen mit ein Fermi dual gpu der alles wegsprengt wie eine Atombombe 

also --> 2x 8pin & 1x6pin= 450Watt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gecan schrieb:


> meine vermutung hat ja voll ins Thermi getroffen
> 
> aber vll wird uns ja NV nochmal überraschen mit ein Fermi dual gpu der alles wegsprengt wie eine Atombombe
> 
> also --> 2x 8pin & 1x6pin= 450Watt



Wieso? 20% Mehrleistung zur Konkurenz sind doch durchaus ok. Es ist zwar kein Grund, von einer HD5870 auf eine GTX 480 umzusteigen, aber sonst...
Ich bin einfach mal gespannt, was Nvidia aus der Architektur noch so herauszaubern wird.


----------



## gecan (10. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

nichts auser im zu verbessern.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Welch eine Überschaung... also bitte das war von anfang an klar das FERMI die Entäuschung des Jahres war.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (10. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

Schaut lieber mal aufs Datum........pappnasen......


----------



## ole88 (11. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

tja aber es war voraaussehbar^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



gecan schrieb:


> *nichts *auser im zu verbessern.



Äh und was soll man sonst noch mit einem Chip tun, außer ihn zu verbessern?


----------



## gecan (11. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*

aja was soll ich zu dein wort --> herauszaubern verstehen ? 

Fermi muss erstmal aus Venus zurück befor NV anfängt mit Fermi zu zaubern


----------



## Mihajlo (11. April 2010)

*AW: ATi gewinnt - Fermi die Enttäuschung des Jahres*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Schaut lieber mal aufs Datum........pappnasen......



Aber gerade jetzt ist doch das Thema wieder aktuell!


----------

